# Aide-toi... La Horde© t'aidera



## gKatarn (30 Janvier 2010)

A toi qui hésite :


sur l'achat du futur MBP qui sera présenté à la keynote ou de l'ancien modèle
sur la carte graphique de l'iMac 27"
à mettre un slip, un caleçon ou un string
à choisir un toaster
blonde ou brune
à voter Ségo ou Sarko
à jouer à TO:C ou Strike Force UT2K4 (à condition de trouver un lien)
Durex ou Mannix
ou tout autre pbm dont tu n'arrive pas à te défaire car incapable de prendre une décision

Alors, oui rien que pour toi, La Horde© sera ton coach EXCLUSIF !!!! 

Nous assurerons une permanence afin de t'aider à résoudre tous tes pbms de la vie quotidienne qui te ruinent le moral 

Elle est pas belle la vie ?


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2010)

OLALA !


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Janvier 2010)

Non, OLALA! elle est bannie du Bar pour 60 jours, elle peut rien faire.


----------



## Gronounours (30 Janvier 2010)

J'ai fait appel à des coachs de La Horde© Vendredi midi, ils m'ont aidé à choisir entre entrée-plat et plat-dessert.

Merci les coachs !


----------



## gKatarn (30 Janvier 2010)

Mais de rien Gronounours, ce fut un plaisir de rendre service


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Non, OLALA! elle est bannie du Bar pour 60 jours, elle peut rien faire.


vivi , bien sûr , mais ca lui servira , car entre temps le cautchin sera hyper rodé et elle pourra y rôder à loisir

Ah et pis Grosnounours  a déjà signé le livre d'or
(Grosnounours, reste l'épineuse enigme du café ,serré /allongé , avec/ sans sucre, avec ou sans NED, avec sans speculoos etc)


----------



## gKatarn (30 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ...reste l'épineuse enigme du café ,serré /allongé , avec/ sans sucre, avec ou sans NED, avec sans speculoos etc)



Une seule question à la fois, sinon le coach va avoir du mal   

/edit: alors serré, avec 1 sucre, avec NED et sans speculoos


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Janvier 2010)

Coach, quel serveur me conseillez-vous pour jouer à UrbanTerror ?


----------



## gKatarn (30 Janvier 2010)

Cher Cas clinique

Vous feriez mieux de jouer à COD4 plutôt qu'à Urban Terror.


----------



## dool (30 Janvier 2010)

Devant ou derrière ?




:mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Janvier 2010)

Encore un fil trentre-sixième degré _vachement subversif_ pour dénoncer l'attitude des méchants nioubes qui prennent l'endroit pour de la merde et qui posent des questions cons 

Ça doit au moins être le cinquantième du genre... s'il y en a encore que ça fait sourire dans le coin... :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Cher Cas clinique
> 
> Vous feriez mieux de jouer à COD4 plutôt qu'à Urban Terror.



Je le met dans ma liste du père Noël 2010


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Janvier 2010)

dool a dit:


> Devant ou derrière ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



devant ET derrière...  :love:


----------



## dool (30 Janvier 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> devant ET derrière...  :love:



Ben non le premier sujet il met que des ou...:rateau::hein:
Aucun respect des règles !!! 
Vive les rebelles !


----------



## Gronounours (30 Janvier 2010)

devant puis derrière peut être alors ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Janvier 2010)

dool a dit:


> Ben non le premier sujet il met que des ou...:rateau::hein:
> ...



Que veux tu, la Horde c'est qu'une bande de baltringues...


----------



## dool (30 Janvier 2010)

Est ce que la Horde propose tout de même des périodes d'essais sur ses conseils ???


----------



## gKatarn (30 Janvier 2010)

Oui, il y a aussi un SAV


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2010)

Julrou ou Fab'fab ?









:rose:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Janvier 2010)

LaHorde© ne pouvant être juge et partie, il est impossible de répondre en toute impartialité à cette question, le iBellâtre faisant partie de LaHorde©


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2010)

Ah, mUrde.
Mais c'est tout à l'honneur de LaHorde©


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Janvier 2010)

Bonnet blanc ou blanc bonnet ?


----------



## boodou (30 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> J'ai fait appel à des coachs de La Horde© Vendredi midi, ils m'ont aidé à choisir entre entrée-plat et plat-dessert.
> 
> Merci les coachs !



Que des petits bras oui ! Normalement on fait entrée-plat-fromage-dessert-café-digestif !!! 


Je pensais aller au cirque ce weekend, mais j'ai la flemme, je me dis que ce serait super de pouvoir voir des clowns en 3D au ciné ! LaHorde© peut-elle m'aider ???


----------



## gKatarn (30 Janvier 2010)

LaHorde© est au regret de t'annoncer que les clowns en 3D ne sont pas encore disponibles :rose:

/note : 'tin Fab, grouille de finir ton montage :rateau:

Si tu veux voir un clown, je te conseille d'aller aux représentations de celui-ci  

Si tu veux de la 3D, va (re)voir Avatar   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h51 ----------




Christophe31 a dit:


> Bonnet blanc ou blanc bonnet ?



Pardon, je n'avais pas vu cette demande qui mérite réflexion...


Je réponds : bonnet D :love:


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je réponds : bonnet D :love:


Ah ceci est le fruit d'une étude approfondie,   systemique et scientifiquement menée

la section 3D bosse fort ....
les clowns devraient sans doute être dspos bientôt

( s'attendre à un_ one more thing_ lors de la keynote "corsets martinets et baleines")


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Si tu veux voir un clown, je te conseille d'aller aux représentations de celui-ci


J'ai testé pour vous, il abuse un peu du comique de répétition, c'est moyen drôle au final.


gKatarn a dit:


> Je réponds : bonnet D :love:


Et bonnet 3D ? :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> J'ai testé pour vous, il abuse un peu du comique de répétition, c'est moyen drôle au final.



Le SAV de LaHorde© prend en charge cette réclamation et propose à la place cet autre clown


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Et bonnet 3D ? :rose:


Ça arrive, tous les calculs ont déjà été faits.


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le SAV de LaHorde© prend en charge cette réclamation et propose à la place cet autre clown



_Grâce à LaHorde©, j'ai retrouvé le sourire.

Merci, LaHorde©
_


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pardon, je n'avais pas vu cette demande qui mérite réflexion...
> 
> 
> Je réponds : bonnet D :love:



Je rajouterai 105....:love:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Janvier 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Je rajouterai 105....:love:



La Horde© te remercie de ce don de 105 euros


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Janvier 2010)

GlobalCut a dit:


> La Horde© te remercie de ce don de 105 euros




carte bleue ou american express


----------



## aCLR (30 Janvier 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> carte bleue ou american express


paypal :style:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Janvier 2010)

/note : LaHorde© exerce cette tâche de coach à titre bénévole, elle ne peut accepter les dons


----------



## boodou (30 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> /note : LaHorde© exerce cette tâche de coach à titre bénévole, elle ne peut accepter les dons



surtout paypal


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> /note : LaHorde© exerce cette tâche de coach à titre bénévole, elle ne peut accepter les dons



Parle pour toi! 
C'est facile quand on est à la retraite!


----------



## boodou (30 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> /note : LaHorde© exerce cette tâche de coach à titre bénévole, elle ne peut accepter les dons



ouais enfin, pour picoler à l'&#339;il, là y a du monde !


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Janvier 2010)

Puis 105 euros c'est juste pour l'apéro :casse:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2010)

Ca paye juste les caouettes pour éponger


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Janvier 2010)

Avec 105  t'as plus rien....mais j'ai bien retenu le fait que La Horde fait un travail bénévole.

Alors continuons :

essence ou gasoil ?


----------



## Gronounours (31 Janvier 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> essence ou gasoil ?



Comme la fondue : moitié moitié.


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Comme la fondue : moitié moitié.



Cela n'aide pas au choix :mouais:

Alors puisque vous êtes sur ce pied, voilà ma question

ëtre ou ne pas être;


----------



## gKatarn (31 Janvier 2010)

Il y a qq chose de pourri au royaume du Danemark ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Il y a qq chose de pourri au royaume du Danemark ?



Quoi ?


----------



## gKatarn (31 Janvier 2010)

En référence à ta question, Hamlet


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour La Horde !

Je souhaitais savoir si la paire de baffes était le signe d'une bonne intégration sur le bar ?

Car là, d'un coup, j'ai un doute...


Veuillez agréer, La Horde, l'expression de mes salutations distinguées

Petit_Louis


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Janvier 2010)

Soit un bête problème de performance, certes gênant, sur un outil informatique. 
Forcément, les utilisateurs, habitués, résignés ou léthargiques, ne remonteront pas le problème (pourtant vous êtes là pour ça).  Aussi, forcément, ce genre de bug a la fâcheuse tendance à devenir critique les jours de « bourre » (le reste du temps ils ont le temps) Et forcément, le (la) nouvel(le) utilisateur(trice) qui remontera le problème ne dira pas que c&#8217;est général. Vous me suivez ?  Forcément cette personne est au mieux avec son chef (au point de faire courir des ragots) ; lequel chef peut compter sur l&#8217;appui de son chef à lui, qui est hiérarchiquement plus haut que votre chef à vous. 
Forcément le problème sera remonté au mauvais service, et imputé à l&#8217;ordinateur personnel de l&#8217;utilisateur (trice), tout récent, que l&#8217;intolérable pression hiérarchique forcera à changer alors qu&#8217;il est presque évident que le problème est au niveau du serveur. :hein:
Mais est-ce que l&#8217;excellence d'un membre de la Horde pourrait initier avec force une communication au sein d'un service entre personnes éloignées de quelques mètres, et permettra au problème d&#8217;arriver en moins de dix jours aux oreilles de personnes qui sauront en deviner et réparer la source, non sans se faire traiter de tous les noms au passage ? 

N'hésitez pas à argumenter pour répondre.


----------



## gKatarn (31 Janvier 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je souhaitais savoir si la paire de baffes était le signe d'une bonne intégration sur le bar ?



Oui si elle est donnée de bon coeur, ce qui semble être le cas 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h29 ----------




Sindanárië a dit:


> .../...
> N'hésitez pas à argumenter pour répondre.



Pouvez-vous reformuler la question de manière concise et intelligible


----------



## boodou (31 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pouvez-vous reformuler la question de manière concise et intelligible




Oui, en latin quoi .


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Oui, en latin quoi .



Chouette, je vais enfin comprendre


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui si elle est donnée de bon coeur, ce qui semble être le cas
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h29 ----------
> 
> ...


Non car d'abord il faut reformuler votre phrase et préciser si c'est une question ou bien une affirmation. Merci de respecter la procédure


----------



## aCLR (31 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Soit un bête problème de performance, certes gênant, sur un outil informatique.
> Forcément, les utilisateurs, habitués, résignés ou léthargiques, ne remonteront pas le problème (pourtant vous êtes là pour ça).  Aussi, forcément, ce genre de bug a la fâcheuse tendance à devenir critique les jours de « bourre » (le reste du temps ils ont le temps) Et forcément, le (la) nouvel(le) utilisateur(trice) qui remontera le problème ne dira pas que c&#8217;est général. Vous me suivez ?  Forcément cette personne est au mieux avec son chef (au point de faire courir des ragots) ; lequel chef peut compter sur l&#8217;appui de son chef à lui, qui est hiérarchiquement plus haut que votre chef à vous.
> Forcément le problème sera remonté au mauvais service, et imputé à l&#8217;ordinateur personnel de l&#8217;utilisateur (trice), tout récent, que l&#8217;intolérable pression hiérarchique forcera à changer alors qu&#8217;il est presque évident que le problème est au niveau du serveur. :hein:
> Mais est-ce que l&#8217;excellence d'un membre de la Horde pourrait initier avec force une communication au sein d'un service entre personnes éloignées de quelques mètres, et permettra au problème d&#8217;arriver en moins de dix jours aux oreilles de personnes qui sauront en deviner et réparer la source, non sans se faire traiter de tous les noms au passage ?
> ...



Ed est demandé pour un soucis informatique&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (31 Janvier 2010)

Suite au post de petit_louis (que je baffe amicalement au passage)

LaHorde© ou La Horde ?

Laquelle est une mauvaise copie chinoise ?


----------



## gKatarn (31 Janvier 2010)

La seule, unique et véritable, c'est LaHorde© : les autres ne sont que de pâles imitations


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Janvier 2010)

Revoie ta signature  
Vieux Trooper de la Horde ©


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2010)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Revoie ta signature
> Vieux Trooper de la Horde ©



Effectivement, cela pose un problème, si le responsable de la horde donne une réponse et son contraire dans sa signature, il y a matière à incompréhension et donc à question. De même, la question étant posé vis à vis du chinois, la réponse doit elle être faire en français ? Ceci sous entend bien sur,  que les membres de LaHorde comprennent cette langue, ce qui sous entend que ce topic est international à tendance asiatique et comme de bien entendu pose la question de la pertinence d'écrire en caractère et non en idéogramme. Quoi qu'il en soit je rappel à tous la question sommes nous chinois ou chez nous ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Février 2010)

Mais on vous le dit depuis des années qu'il y a pas de responsable.


----------



## jugnin (1 Février 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mais on vous le dit depuis des années qu'il y a pas de responsable.



Mais des irresponsables, ouais. Plein.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mais est-ce que lexcellence d'un membre de la Horde pourrait* initier avec force une communication au sein d'un service entre personnes* éloignées de quelques mètres



Autant de blabla pour dire qu'il veut une faciale...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Février 2010)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Revoie ta signature



Done 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h59 ----------




Christophe31 a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en soit je rappel à tous la question sommes nous chinois ou chez nous ?



Pas chinois


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2010)

Chers membres de La Horde,

Juste un petit  mot pour vous rappeler que les phrases bibliques du genre "Aide-toi, DocEvil t'aidera" ou "Sodomisez les tous, DocEvil reconnaîtra les siens", c'est un peu mon fond de commerce.

Alors, ho hé, bon.

À bon entendeur, salut.


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Chers membres de La Horde,
> 
> Juste un petit  mot pour vous rappeler que les phrases bibliques du genre "Aide-toi, DocEvil t'aidera" ou "Sodomisez les tous, DocEvil reconnaîtra les siens", c'est un peu mon fond de commerce.
> 
> ...


Oui, nous savons !...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Février 2010)

Cher Mr Docquéville

A aucun moment dans la démarche de LaHorde©, il n'a été question de concurrencer un membre aussi éminent que vous.

Cependant, vous conviendrez volontiers, que le fil sus-mentionné par Tirhum étant fermé, votre fonds de commerce a connu des jours meilleurs. 

Au vu de la qualité incontestable de vos interventions, nous vous proposons donc une sorte de _joint-venture_ ou de _gentleman agreement_ en vous encourageant à participer à ce fil aussi souvent que vous le jugerez nécessaire.

LaHordement© Vôtre


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Février 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Ed est demandé pour un soucis informatique&#8230;


C'est bon, je suis là. 

Vous pouvez poser vos questions.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h15 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Oui, nous savons !...


Personnellement, je ne sais pas. Je doute. 

Grâce à Doc.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Février 2010)

LaHorde bonsoir !

J'ai encore cramé ma pizza 
Avez-vous une astuce pour éviter ce désagrément ?

Veuillez accepter, LaHorde, mes salutations distinguées.

Petit_Louis


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> LaHorde bonsoir !
> 
> J'ai encore cramé ma pizza
> Avez-vous une astuce pour éviter ce désagrément ?
> ...



Sans être désagréable, entre le goblet (© petit_louis) et la pizza, ça fait beaucoup ! Surtout pour un nioub qui ne met pas en pratique les conseils extrêmement bien avisés, il faut bien l'avouer, des anciens ! 

PS : le responsable SAV pizza est Mackie


----------



## gKatarn (1 Février 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> J'ai encore cramé ma pizza
> Avez-vous une astuce pour éviter ce désagrément ?



Apprendre à lire les conseils de cuisson


----------



## jpmiss (1 Février 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> LaHorde bonsoir !
> 
> J'ai encore cramé ma pizza
> Avez-vous une astuce pour éviter ce désagrément ?
> ...


Commence par ne pas la mettre dans un grille pain.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> LaHorde bonsoir !
> 
> J'ai encore cramé ma pizza
> Avez-vous une astuce pour éviter ce désagrément ?
> ...



Viens là prendre ta baffe toi :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Février 2010)

Bonsoir LaHorde !

Je souhaite savoir si je pouvais vous choisir en tant que médecin traitant.

En effet mon mien actuel ne me satisfait pas et vous me paraissez de fort bon conseil.


Veuillez Agréer, LaHorde, mes salutations distinguées.

Petit_Louis


----------



## Gronounours (2 Février 2010)

Bien sûr. Tu te mets en slip chaussettes s'il te plait.


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2010)

Ca veux rien dire :mouais:


petit_louis a dit:


> ...
> 
> Je souhaite savoir si je pouvais vous choisir en tant que médecin traitant.
> ...


Es-tu médecin ?





petit_louis a dit:


> En effet mon mien actuel ...


Tu es à 2 grammes ?




petit_louis a dit:


> ...
> 
> Veuillez Agréer, LaHorde, mes salutations distinguées.
> 
> ...



T'as oublié le ©




et j'ai du en louper 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h52 ----------




Gronounours a dit:


> Bien sûr. Tu te mets en slip chaussettes s'il te plait.


Oui, garde le slip :affraid:


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Février 2010)

Moi j'ai déclaré Dr HOUSE comme médecin traitant avec l'adresse des studios aux états unis sur un formulaire à la sécu... 
Ils on renvoyé l'imprimé demandant de confirmer le N° FINESS du praticien


----------



## gKatarn (2 Février 2010)

Oui mais toi, t'as pas suivi les conseils de LaHorde©


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui mais toi, t'as pas suivi les conseils de LaHorde©



Il ne les suit pas, il en est le précurseur :love:


----------



## Fìx (3 Février 2010)

Pour les questions relatives aux dessins... on s'adresse plutôt à qui?... Ponkhead ou tirhum?


----------



## Gronounours (3 Février 2010)

Ponkhead, definitivement Ponkhead.

Tirhum est un piètre amateur dans ce domaine.


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2010)

Trou du c.. sans fesse !... 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h06 ----------




Fix78 a dit:


> Pour les questions relatives aux dessins... on s'adresse plutôt à qui?... Ponkhead ou tirhum?


Ça dépend...
Tu préfères l'art abstrait ou les nanas musculeuses (mais néanmoins à poil) ?!...


----------



## Fìx (3 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ponkhead, definitivement Ponkhead.
> 
> Tirhum est un piètre amateur dans ce domaine.



C'était juste pour en avoir le coeur net! 

Merci!


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bonsoir LaHorde !
> 
> Je souhaite savoir si je pouvais vous choisir en tant que médecin traitant.



Pour te faire traiter, tu as appelé le bon numéro.
Tu préfères te faire traiter de quoi ?
De ptikon ?
De naze ?
de cUnnard ?


----------



## boodou (3 Février 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour te faire traiter, tu as appelé le bon numéro.


----------



## jugnin (3 Février 2010)

Vous avez l'autorisation de Julrou pour utiliser son image à tout-va ?


----------



## boodou (3 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Vous avez l'autorisation de Julrou pour utiliser son image à tout-va ?



Après le point Godwin, le point Julrou (très vite atteint par le susnommé).


----------



## Gronounours (3 Février 2010)

boodou a dit:


> susnommé




C'est sexuel ?


----------



## stephaaanie (3 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Vous avez l'autorisation de Julrou pour utiliser son image à tout-va ?



L'autorisation est implicite. Je suis sûre qu'il est flatté qu'on pense ainsi à lui.
Peu importe la manière, tant qu'on le considère.


----------



## boodou (3 Février 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> L'autorisation est implicite. Je suis sûre qu'il est flatté qu'on pense ainsi à lui.
> Peu importe la manière, tant qu'on le considère.



En quelques mots tu m'as convaincu de ne plus l'utiliser.


----------



## stephaaanie (3 Février 2010)

boodou a dit:


> En quelques mots tu m'as convaincu de ne plus l'utiliser.



Nan, mais juste : mon gentil géniteur m'a souvent répété que le pire que tu puisses faire à autrui, c'est l'ignorance. Parait que ça rend plus fou encore que n'importe quelle autre forme d'intérêt.

Le sujet en question est si tordu que tu peux l'utiliser encore, à tous les coups ça va l'énerver en fait.


----------



## jugnin (3 Février 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Nan, mais juste : mon gentil géniteur m'a souvent répété que le pire que tu puisses faire à autrui, c'est l'ignorance. Parait que ça rend plus fou encore que n'importe quelle autre forme d'intérêt.



Putain ! Maman ne racontait pas des conneries quand elle me disait que j'avais été adopté...


----------



## stephaaanie (3 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Putain ! Maman ne racontait pas des conneries quand elle me disait que j'avais été adopté...



Ah pitain ! C'est grillé. 
J'étais dans la confidence depuis tant d'années. C'est bien, désormais _tu sais_. 

On va pouvoir passer à plus pertinent, plus passionnant.



Tiens, au fait, il est où Romain ? Fait un bout de temps que je l'ai pas croisé dans ce bistrot.

(Me demandez pas pourquoi là, pile, je pense à Romain. Je n'en sais rien moi-même. La Chimay, peut-être. Ou pas.)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Février 2010)

Bonsoir LaHorde !

Je rentrais chez moi lorsque soudain une idée traversa mon esprit : et si je m'arretais à la camionette de ce sympatique fabricant de pizzas pour acheter de quoi me baffrer ?

L'instant d'un doute je me dis...euh...enfin bref je me mis à douter concernant ce geste pourtant anodin.

Et là j'entendis les cloches de l'Eglise de mon quartier.

Je vous remercie donc sincèrement, LaHorde, pour m'avoir remis dans le droit chemin.

Par contre si je dois vous contacter, quelles cloches dois-je faire sonner ?
Est-ce compris dans votre forfait ?
Le mél ne serait pas plus pratique pour vous ?

Veuillez agréer, LaHorde, l'expression de mes salutations distinguées.

Cdt,


Petit_Louis


----------



## Fìx (3 Février 2010)

On demande à LaHorde© si on veut savoir quand sortent les nouveaux MacBook ?


----------



## stephaaanie (3 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> On demande à LaHorde© si on veut savoir quand sortent les nouveaux MacBook ?


Alors là, les gars, va falloir revoir votre copie.
Question geek et bondieuseries, pas sûre que vous soyez à la bonne adresse.


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Alors là, les gars, va falloir revoir votre copie.
> Question geek et bondieuseries, pas sûre que vous soyez à la bonne adresse.


Si c'est pour causer du sessque des anges, peut-être, pour le reste...


----------



## Fìx (3 Février 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Alors là, les gars, va falloir revoir votre copie.
> Question geek et bondieuseries, pas sûre que vous soyez à la bonne adresse.



Bah j'sais pas, j'ai cru en voir quelques uns prendre beaucoup de plaisir à répondre à cette question dans d'anciens sujets.... j'voulais savoir si c'était toujours d'actualité?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Février 2010)

Le Grolandais est taquin ma parole !

Tu te lances dans le piège à troll ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2010)

Le Grolandais est Grolandais.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Bah j'sais pas, j'ai cru en voir quelques uns prendre beaucoup de plaisir à répondre à cette question dans d'anciens sujets.... j'voulais savoir si c'était toujours d'actualité?!


Tourne toi et tombe le futal!
Tu va voir que le centre de tes préoccupations risque fort de se déplacer rapidement.


----------



## Fìx (4 Février 2010)

GlobalCut a dit:


> petit_louis a dit:
> 
> 
> > Le Grolandais est taquin ma parole !
> ...



Exactement!  

_(Taque-les-Basses, et même si mon léger accent a pu t'induire en erreur, a beau être au sud de notre bonne vieille Présipauté, elle est limitrophe!  Moi j'suis de Mufflin, proche banlieue Groviloise!   )_



jpmiss a dit:


> Tourne toi et tombe le futal!
> Tu va voir que le centre de tes préoccupations risque fort de se déplacer rapidement.



Me taquine pas trop! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (4 Février 2010)

Bon, alors pour recentrer le débat et répondre aux dernières questions, c'est pas un fil à floudre 



petit_louis a dit:


> Par contre si je dois vous contacter, quelles cloches dois-je faire sonner ?
> Est-ce compris dans votre forfait ?
> Le mél ne serait pas plus pratique pour vous ?



Que nenni, foin de cloches ou de mail, un simple post dans ce fil suffit 





Fix78 a dit:


> On demande à LaHorde© si on veut savoir quand sortent les nouveaux MacBook ?



/note à fix78 : ne pas confondre LaHorde© avec la boule de cristal de Mme Irma


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> /note à fix78 : ne pas confondre LaHorde© avec la boule de cristal de Mme Irma


Ou les vidéos techniques de Lol_bidulebang_...


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2010)

La Horde, bientôt sur vos écrans


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2010)

Mackie  C'est pas bien de pisser le long des abris-bus


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Février 2010)

C'est surtout pas bien de picoler à longueur de journée.


----------



## boodou (4 Février 2010)

macinside a dit:


> La Horde, bientôt sur vos écrans




'TAIN MACKIE !!! 
Tu m'as grillé, j'allais juste la poster celle-là ! 

Lequel d'entre nous a produit cette énorme daube sans prévenir les autres ? :mouais:
Si jamais c'est en 3D


----------



## gKatarn (4 Février 2010)

C'est toute la crédibilité de La Horde© qui est mise en question


----------



## boodou (4 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]AAxqYS_bgUU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2010)

Est-ce que La Horde© à négocier les droits ?


----------



## Luc G (4 Février 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> Par contre si je dois vous contacter, quelles cloches dois-je faire sonner ?



Y a l'embarras du choix ! 



gKatarn a dit:


> C'est toute la crédibilité de La Horde© qui est mise en question


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2010)

Luc G a dit:


>


Tryphon !...
T'as un truc dans l'il !...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est toute la *crédibilité* de La *Horde*



Arrêtes d'utiliser des termes antinomique


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tryphon !...
> T'as un truc dans l'il !...


Un iPad  :affraid:


----------



## gKatarn (4 Février 2010)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Est-ce que La Horde© à négoci*é* les droits ?



Non, d'ailleurs, çà vaut p'têt mieux si le film est une bouze


----------



## Luc G (4 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tryphon !...
> T'as un truc dans l'&#339;il !...


Je me disais aussi&#8230;
J'aurais du lire la notice, le phrarmacien me l'avait bien dit !


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> Par contre si je dois vous contacter, quelles cloches dois-je faire sonner ?
> Est-ce compris dans votre forfait ?



Pour appeler Booby c'est le tocs*e*in


----------



## Gronounours (4 Février 2010)

*NICHONS !*


----------



## Fìx (4 Février 2010)

macinside a dit:


> La Horde, bientôt sur vos écrans



Ça va faire une sacré concurrence au film de Lagaf...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Février 2010)

Au lieu de dénigrer, que peut faire La Horde© pour t'aider aujourd'hui ?


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Février 2010)

L'aider à se taire ? 
:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> L'aider à se taire ?
> :rateau:



Si quelqu'un écriait à sa place, il se tairait peut-être


----------



## boodou (4 Février 2010)

C'est qui les cinq types en haut de l'immeuble ? :


----------



## Grug (4 Février 2010)

les Beatles.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Février 2010)

boodou a dit:


> C'est qui les cinq types en haut de l'immeuble ?


----------



## Gronounours (4 Février 2010)

Grug a dit:


> les Beatles.




Tu comptes Yoko Ono avec ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Février 2010)

Mais je penche plutôt pour ces deux types plus trois autres dans la même veine


----------



## gKatarn (4 Février 2010)

boodou a dit:


> C'est qui les cinq types en haut de l'immeuble ? :



En tous cas, y a pas Patoch sur le haut de l'immeuble : çà a beau être un film de zombies, ils ne sont pas nazis et il y a pas de gretchen aux gros seins avec des couettes


----------



## boodou (4 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> En tous cas, y a pas Patoch sur le haut de l'immeuble : çà a beau être un film de zombies, ils ne sont pas nazis et il y a pas de gretchen aux gros seins



Murde alors !
Patoch ne sera pas là à la projo alors ?


----------



## Romuald (4 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> En tous cas, y a pas Patoch sur le haut de l'immeuble : çà a beau être un film de zombies, ils ne sont pas nazis et il y a pas de gretchen aux gros seins



Tu as oublié 'et à couettes'. Très important les couettes.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Février 2010)

Mets une casquette et des bottes noires, viens avec des gretchen et tout est possible


----------



## carbonyle (4 Février 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Non, OLALA! elle est bannie du Bar pour 60 jours, elle peut rien faire.



Mais LOL! 

Je viens de m'engueuler avec une collègue mais découvrir ce post m'a bien remis la banane!


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Février 2010)

Ah ben lol alors.


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Février 2010)

Ta gueule, bobby, pour une fois que je fais marrer quelqu'un.


----------



## dool (4 Février 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ta gueule, bobby, pour une fois que je fais marrer quelqu'un.



A moi, tu me donnes pas envie de rire....




...et d'ailleurs tant mieux car je préfère perdre 400 calories en 20 minutes au lieu de 500 en une heure...



...ben ouais !


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2010)

Quelques bières ?


----------



## jugnin (4 Février 2010)




----------



## Sindanárië (5 Février 2010)

&#8230; sont où les béquilles et les déambulateurs ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Février 2010)

dool a dit:


> A moi, tu me donnes pas envie de rire....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encore un bel exemple de ce que la Horde peut faire pour vous mesdemoiselles zé mesdames.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Février 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Encore un bel exemple de ce que la Horde peut faire pour vous mesdemoiselles zé mesdames.



tu veux dire, faire perdre des calories en 2 mn douche comprise ?


----------



## Gronounours (5 Février 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> tu veux dire, faire perdre des calories en 2 mn douche comprise ?



Lunettes 3D en option.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Lunettes 3D en option.



Oui


----------



## carbonyle (5 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


>


----------



## NED (5 Février 2010)

Y'en a qui préfèrent Coldplay, mais pas moi...


----------



## carbonyle (5 Février 2010)

NED a dit:


> Y'en a qui préfèrent Coldplay, mais pas moi...


----------



## aCLR (5 Février 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


>



Je rêve où tu viens ici (le fil que dedans LaHorde© te file un coup de main) pour te foutre du langage de notre bon NED. Ça ne va pas se passer comme ça



NED a dit:


> Y'en a qui préfèrent Coldplay, mais pas moi...



Et la coldwave ?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


>



Cher Lapin Crétin  :love:

Cette photo n'est pas une photo familiale mas une photo de ma dernière garde à l'avant-poste de Tatooine :rose: 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h10 ----------




carbonyle a dit:


> .../... photos



Et sinon, que peut faire LaHorde© pour toi ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> En tous cas, y a pas Patoch sur le haut de l'immeuble : çà a beau être un film de zombies, ils ne sont pas nazis et il y a pas de gretchen aux gros seins avec des couettes



Tout à fait! 



boodou a dit:


> Murde alors !
> Patoch ne sera pas là à la projo alors ?



Nan! 



Romuald a dit:


> Tu as oublié 'et à couettes'. Très important les couettes.



Forcément. :rateau:



gKatarn a dit:


> Mets une casquette et des bottes noires, viens avec des gretchen et tout est possible



Ziiiiiiiiip! :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Et la coldwave ?



Darkwave ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et sinon, que peut faire LaHorde© pour toi ?


Je crois qu'elle ne trouve pas sur meetic l'infâme ectoplasme vert. Personnage qui apparemment lui plaît un max. À la place elle se tape un gars plutôt enrobé et mal décolorée. Sans vouloir trop m'avancer, je pense qu'en plus, son mec actuel n'est pas en mesure de contenter son appétit sexuel. Voilà pourquoi elle vient ici. As-tu Jabba dans tes contacts ?


GlobalCut a dit:


> Darkwave ?


J'ai bien essayé de le télécharger, mais c'est un point exe


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Février 2010)

La Horde peut elle confirmer que Grosnounours est l'ancien modérateur qui à toujours été une descente de lit ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2010)

Ah, nan, c'est pas golf.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> La Horde peut elle confirmer que Grosnounours est l'ancien modérateur qui à toujours été une descente de lit ?



LaHorde© ne cafte rien sur un de ses membres


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Février 2010)

Bonjour LaHorde !

Je souhaite savoir si vous êtes compatible 64 bits ?

Quel est votre position face au Logiciel Libre ?


Veuillez agréer, LaHorde, mes salutations distinguées

Petit_Louis


----------



## gKatarn (6 Février 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je souhaite savoir si vous êtes compatible 64 bits ?


Nous sommes les 64 _beep_ 



petit_louis a dit:


> Quel est votre position face au Logiciel Libre ?


Toutes les positions


----------



## carbonyle (8 Février 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Je rêve où tu viens ici (le fil que dedans LaHorde© te file un coup de main) pour te foutre du langage de notre bon NED. Ça ne va pas se passer comme ça
> 
> 
> 
> Et la coldwave ?



Ah non je n'oserais pas  Au contraire j'appréciais la répartie


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Février 2010)

LaHorde Bonsoir !

Quel est votre situation dans le box-office français ? 
C'est en effet le grand jour pour vous si j'en crois les affiches... 

Les premières critiques sont enthousiastes ?

Veuillez agréer, LaHorde, mes salutations distinguées.


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Février 2010)

J'aimerai savoir ce que LaHorde fait de ses vieux ?


----------



## boodou (9 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> J'aimerai savoir ce que LaHorde fait de ses vieux ?



Ils deviennent des zombies.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> J'aimerai savoir ce que LaHorde fait de ses vieux ?



Il n'y a pas de _vieux_ dans LaHorde©, ce sont des gens d'_expérience_, nuance


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Février 2010)

des produits d'expérience tu veux dire


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Février 2010)

Quand un nioube ou un geek meurt, il va dans la corbeille ?


----------



## Gronounours (10 Février 2010)

Non. Seul quand le nioub meurt, il va dans la corbeille.

Le geek lui a droit à des funérailles digne de ce nom : un "rm -rf geek" dans le terminal.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Février 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> Veuillez agréer, LaHorde, mes salutations distinguées.



La horde n'agréé rien du tout.
Elle tolère et c'est déjà pas mal.


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> LaHorde© ou La Horde ?
> Laquelle est une mauvaise copie chinoise ?





gKatarn a dit:


> La seule, unique et véritable, c'est LaHorde© : les autres ne sont que de pâles imitations





Fab'Fab a dit:


> La horde n'agréé rien du tout.
> Elle tolère et c'est déjà pas mal.



Tiens, une pâle imitation


----------



## carbonyle (10 Février 2010)

Conseil psychologique de la Horde: dois-je considérer inadmissible cette histoire de bug de trackpad à 3 et 4 doigts sur SL 10.6.2? 

Location des services de la Horde: la Horde peut-elle prêter main forte pour passer qqun à tabac? Si oui, à quel prix?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Location des services de la Horde: la Horde peut-elle prêter main forte pour passer qqun à tabac? Si oui, à quel prix?



Il faut fournir les paquets de tabac. En ce qui concerne la pièce exigüe sans aspiration, la cave fera parfaitement l'affaire. Il faut, en plus de la prime à la toux et des boissons, prévoir le prix de la location du lieu. Compte le prix d'un mois de loyer pour un T5 sur les Champs.


----------



## tirhum (10 Février 2010)

Et des hôtesses... :style:


----------



## carbonyle (10 Février 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il faut fournir les paquets de tabac. En ce qui concerne la pièce exigüe sans aspiration, la cave fera parfaitement l'affaire. Il faut, en plus de la prime à la toux et des boissons, prévoir le prix de la location du lieu. Compte le prix d'un mois de loyer pour un T5 sur les Champs.



Je suis pas très loin de l'Espagne, je dois pouvoir m'en tirer à moindre frais pour vous sustenter. Concernant les hotesses, I'm on it. 

:hein:


----------



## Fìx (10 Février 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Location des services de la Horde: la Horde peut-elle prêter main forte pour passer qqun à tabac? Si oui, à quel prix?



Suffit d'arriver à lui faire poster un message dans le mini-bar, les paires de baffes devraient suivre! _(j'l'ai appris à mes dépends!   )_


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> J Concernant les hotesses, I'm on it.



Non non, pas toi, nous.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Février 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, une pâle imitation



Barre toi de mon herbe...


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Barre toi de mon herbe...



Je vois que tu as de saines lectures


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Février 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, une pâle imitation


Dans son cas, on dit : Tiens, un bellâtre !


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Février 2010)

Est-il nécessaire d'intercaler un dessous de plat sous le iDuck, malgré qu'il soit de centre-mou  ?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Février 2010)

Le dessous de plat soupière semble indispensable en effet


----------



## boodou (11 Février 2010)

C'est quoi ce concours bidon ? :mouais:

Il manque des objets collectors ! 
- la poche urinaire de gK
- les caleçons de bassou
- les lunettes 3D de Fab
- la palette graphique de Ponk
- le couteau à huître de &#8230; 
  etc, etc &#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Février 2010)

Tu t'es trompé, tu es t§ombé sur un Fake-chinois nommé La Horde

Alors que le canal officiel est LaHorde©


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Est-il nécessaire d'intercaler un dessous de plat sous le iDuck, malgré qu'il soit de centre-mou  ?



Le iDuck n'accepte que les dessous de table !


----------



## gKatarn (11 Février 2010)

Vala, çà a beau défendre de soi-disant "nouvelles valeurs", c'est vénal comme les autres


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Vala, çà a beau défendre de soi-disant "nouvelles valeurs", c'est vénal comme les autres



Les temps sont durs et il faut bien vivre.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Février 2010)

Qu'en est-il du Canal Historique ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Février 2010)

Ben il t'emmerde.


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2010)

Clair et concis le Bobby


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Février 2010)

Toujours.
Sauf quand il parle de NICHONS.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2010)

pour aider un nioube
que peut il faire s'il souhaite pester  sur une question de moderation qu'il juge incorrecte  en évitant curieusement de mentionner de quoi il s'agit?

-un mp à un "vendu à l'industrie textile "
( qui a dû recevoir des dessous de table énormes pour les campagnes de promotion de rayures de la sus mentionnée industrie)

-des fils un peu n'importe où  

- acheter un aller simple pour Vafan***

-continuer à regarder la Ferme en admirant Vendetta

-un mix

La Horde a certainement la réponse


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Février 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben il t'emmerde.



Ah bah ça va alors.  :love:

J'ai eu peur...


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> pour aider un nioube
> que peut il faire s'il souhaite pester  sur une question de moderation .../...
> La Horde a certainement la réponse



Si un nioube s'est fait modéré et pense que c'est trop injuste, LaHorde© ne peut que lui donner ce conseil : 






Va pleurer chez m4e : prends exemple sur OLALA!


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> S LaHorde© ne peut que lui donner ce conseil :
> 
> Va pleurer chez m4e


Solution  dite  stratégie de la patate chaude
ou
si on est expert téf1de lesguerres
 géostratégie de l'arme de destruction massive furtive


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Si un nioube s'est fait modéré et pense que c'est trop injuste, LaHorde© ne peut que lui donner ce conseil :
> 
> Va pleurer chez m4e : prends exemple sur OLALA!



Ou bien aller se faire exiler chez les Mormons de MacBidon...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h18 ----------

Est-il vrai que Bobby et gKatarn sont la même et unique personne, hormis l'essoreuse à salade qui cache la face de limace de mer ?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2010)

Non, Bobby est un obsédé séquesuel


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Février 2010)

Donc Bobby est bien une limace de mer... bon on saura pas ce que cache l'essoreuse...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2010)

Si.
La Horde© sait.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Février 2010)

j'voudrais pas fayoter mais y'a pas d'espace entre "La" et "Horde".

Tsssssssss...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> j'voudrais pas fayoter mais y'a pas d'espace entre "La" et "Horde".
> 
> Tsssssssss...



Fayot


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

Faut pardonner Fab'Fab, il peut pas savoir il n'en fait pas partie , il est juste Dictator du forum Vidéo


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Faut pardonner Fab'Fab, il peut pas savoir il n'en fait pas partie



Que nenni! Fab le Fabuleux s'assoit autour de la table de La Cave© depuis Lurette (Qui aux dires de certains était fort belle...)


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

Lurette ? c'est qui cette Lurette ?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2010)

Tout ce que je sais, c'est qu'elle est belle


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tout ce que je sais, c'est qu'elle est belle


Tiens... Pourquoi on dit jamais "depuis bonne Lurette" ?...


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2010)

Peut-être parce qu'elle est _belle_ mais pas _bonne_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Février 2010)

on dit "belle lurette" et "bonne levrette". La nuance reste importante.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> "bonne levrette"


Oui elle est suisse et porte des perruques rouges


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

LaHorde© est un ramassis de pseudo artistes ratés qui confondent un forum de geek avec Second Life.

:sleep:


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

Poil à ta wife


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Février 2010)

Tiens un double pseudo.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tiens un double pseudo.


C'est pas moi... j'ai arrêté depuis que Mackie me les as tous mis sous clés, et mon stage de désintoxication chez les mormons de MacBidon...


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est pas moi...



Ah nan nan, mais je dis pas ça. 

Je vois un double pseudo, donc je dis : "tiens, un double pseudo". (Car je suis très observateur  )

Après, qui c'est, je m'en fous pas mal je dois dire.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

LaHorde à elle les compétences requises pour soigner cette pauvre fille ?


----------



## boodou (15 Février 2010)

dehors a dit:


> LaHorde© est un ramassis de pseudo artistes ratés qui confondent un forum de geek avec Second Life.
> 
> :sleep:



Bienvenue !


----------



## Fìx (15 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> LaHorde à elle les compétences requises pour soigner cette pauvre fille ?



Faut croire que non!  ... Par manque de réactivité de LaHorde©, on a encore perdu un membre!


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah nan nan, mais je dis pas ça.
> 
> Je vois un double pseudo, donc je dis : "tiens, un double pseudo". (Car je suis très observateur  )
> 
> Après, qui c'est, je m'en fous pas mal je dois dire.


Ah ménan, parfois c'est marrant de savoir... 
(ou c'est encore rezba ou un autre qui fait le malin...  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h52 ----------




dehors a dit:


> LaHorde© est un ramassis de pseudo artistes ratés qui confondent un forum de geek avec Second Life.
> 
> :sleep:


Ça sent l'agacement et la frustration, malgré le smiley...


----------



## Romuald (15 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> LaHorde à elle les compétences requises pour soigner cette pauvre fille ?


OLALA !, la pauvre !

Faites quelque chose, LaHorde©, par pitié !










achevez la


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça sent l'agacement et la frustration, malgré le smiley...


Il a du se faire éconduire à la dernière touze...


----------



## boodou (15 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Il a du se faire éconduire à la dernière touze...



Pire, il a même pas été invité !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Il a du se faire éconduire à la dernière touze...



la sélection n'est pourtant pas si draconienne : 5 cm au garde à vous minimum...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> on a encore perdu un membre!


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2010)

dehors a dit:


> LaHorde© est un ramassis de pseudo artistes ratés qui confondent un forum de geek avec Second Life.
> 
> :sleep:



Bonjour ami double-pseudo 



Sindanárië a dit:


> LaHorde à elle les compétences requises pour soigner cette pauvre fille ?



Absolument pas : LaHorde© ne peut soigner les n00bs incurables de mauvaise foi. Seul palliatif :  les envoyer chez m4e (cf. cas OLALA!)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça sent l'agacement et la frustration, malgré le smiley...


 
même pas tidessinateuràtendancelibidineuse...


:rateau:


----------



## jugnin (15 Février 2010)

dehors a dit:


> même pas tidessinateuràtendancelibidineuse...
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Cool, un nouveau copain mystère. J'espère au moins que tu nous feras l'honneur de ne pas fuir, une fois débusqué.


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2010)

dehors a dit:


> même pas tidessinateuràtendancelibidineuse...
> 
> 
> :rateau:





jugnin a dit:


> Cool, un nouveau copain mystère. J'espère au moins que tu nous feras l'honneur de ne pas fuir, une fois débusqué.


Oh oui, oh oui !... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Cool, un nouveau copain mystère. J'espère au moins que tu nous feras l'honneur de ne pas fuir, une fois débusqué.


 

Tu peux toujours courir mon lapin pour me débusquer.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

C'est quoi ce fil 



Ah, j'ai compris, c'est pour faire du flood c'est ça 

J'ai gagné 0 roupie ?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2010)

Non c'est pas pour faire du flood, c'est pour te faire sortir les doigts du ionf'


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Février 2010)

En même temps, avec un pseudo pareil, avoir les doigts dans l'boule c'est la moindre des choses.


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2010)

D'où ma remarque


----------



## iMacounet (15 Février 2010)

Qui m'aide entre :

café serré
café deserré
café long
café court
café noir
café semi noir (tire sur le noir clair)
café crème (big)
café crème (small)
:hein:


----------



## Fìx (15 Février 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Qui m'aide entre :
> 
> café serré
> café deserré
> ...



café arsenic!


----------



## silvio (15 Février 2010)

Cher Monsieur LaHorde©
Dois-je poster pour m'abonner à ce fil et perdre ainsi toute considération de ma hiérarchie ?

Me balance pas Mado, il est tard


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2010)

Je te rassure de suite : çà fait bien longtemps que ta hiérarchie a perdu toute considération pour ton cas 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h53 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> Qui m'aide entre :
> 
> café serré
> café deserré
> ...



La Horde© t'aidera certes, mais faut déjà faire un petit effort en amont et réduire la liste des choix


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> La Horde© t'aidera certes, mais faut déjà faire un petit effort en amont et réduire la liste des choix



T'es vraiment un con pétant.    

café serré et pis c'est tout.


----------



## mado (15 Février 2010)

silvio a dit:


> Cher Monsieur LaHorde©
> Dois-je poster pour m'abonner à ce fil et perdre ainsi toute considération de ma hiérarchie ?
> 
> Me balance pas Mado, il est tard



Tard ?!! A 17h43 ?!

(tu m'donnes combien pour me taire ?)


(Excusez moi je me suis permise de poster ici alors que je ne suis qu'une fille..  )


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2010)

mado a dit:


> (Excusez moi je me suis permise de poster ici alors que je ne suis qu'une fille..  )


Pas grave; tu peux rester...


----------



## Gronounours (15 Février 2010)

dehors a dit:


> LaHorde© est un ramassis de pseudo artistes ratés qui confondent un forum de geek avec Second Life.
> 
> :sleep:



Il est meugnon celui là dis donc :love:


----------



## stephaaanie (15 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Il est meugnon celui là dis donc :love:



L'est surtout grillé, ouais.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Il est meugnon celui là dis donc :love:



et surtout très juste...  :rateau:


----------



## mado (15 Février 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> et surtout très juste...  :rateau:



  

(désolée j'ai pas pu m'empêcher )



(Oh et puis merde je vais arrêter de m'excuser)


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2010)

mado a dit:


> (Excusez moi je me suis permise de poster ici alors que je ne suis qu'une fille..  )



Euh... ben pkoi 

A moins que tu penses que LaHorde© peut faire qq chose pour toi ?  :love:


----------



## mado (15 Février 2010)

Moi ? Penser un truc comme ça ?






:love:


----------



## iMacounet (15 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5392623 a dit:
			
		

> T'es vraiment un con pétant.
> 
> café serré et pis c'est tout.


Merci
Mercie
Mercy
Merciye


----------



## chafpa (15 Février 2010)

Merky 

PS : Dans une autre langue


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Merci
> Mercie
> Mercy
> Merciye





chafpa a dit:


> Merky
> 
> PS : Dans une autre langue



Hey, Tic et Tac!... Ça vous dirait pas d'aller vous réjouir mutuellement la rondelle, tous les deux dans un coin ?...


----------



## mado (15 Février 2010)

Je savais pas comment le dire 



Putain faut que j'apprenne le corse :love:


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2010)

Oué, paske là, on voit pas bien ce que LaHorde© peut faire pour eux... 
















à part les euthanasier ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, paske là, on voit pas bien ce que LaHorde© peut faire pour eux...


Leur filer le verre pilé pour lubrifier... :style:


----------



## mado (15 Février 2010)

Alors moi je prends le fouet..


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2010)

Pas pour lubrifier _aussi_, ou alors tu as des méthodes particulières :affraid:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2010)

mado a dit:


> Alors moi je prends le fouet..



On met la cam sur pied pour filmer tranquillou...  :style:

gKat! Vas me chercher un jerrycan de poppers, ça va être chaud!


----------



## mado (15 Février 2010)

Je peux rajouter des trucs sur la liste ?!


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> gKat! Vas me chercher un jerrycan de poppers, ça va être chaud!



Euh, dsl cher ami, je n'ai plus de jerrican, seulement du bidon de 250l :rose: 

J'ai peur que çà fasse un peu trop 




/note pour Mado : n'oublies pas les menottes  :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

je parie que vous avez oublié le GBL... j'en était sûr


----------



## mado (15 Février 2010)

Ah merde, je me suis arrêtée au GHB.

Je vieillis


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2010)

Ah, toi aussi  :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

Oui mais toi t'es en train de creuser, là... bon rends toi utile, t'a qu'à piquer le GBL de ton fiston, on le remboursera avec des carambars

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h56 ----------

Le beurre peut il servir de crème anti-rides ? Je pose la question pour un ami très timide qui habite dans un lieux désert... Orthez... je sais pas si vous connaissez...


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2010)

Tout dépend où tu mets le beurre :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Bonsoir.
Je cherche le rayon céréales.


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Février 2010)

À côté du rayon Planche à repasser.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Merci Monseigneur.


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Février 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> À côté du rayon Planche à repasser.


et pour un four à nioubes ?


----------



## Gronounours (16 Février 2010)

Dans le rayon jouet pour enfants.


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Février 2010)

c'est pas pour que les nioubes fasse joujou avec... c'est pour les cuisiner... façon "grande époque"...


Pfff t'as bossé à la FNAC ou à Castorama toi avant, c'est pas possible autrement


----------



## gKatarn (16 Février 2010)

Bon, recentrons  Que peut La Horde© pour toi aujourd'hui ?


----------



## NED (16 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bon, recentrons  Que peut La Horde© pour toi aujourd'hui ?



La Horde© peut te pourrir un thread, et faire des blagues que les nioubes ne pigents pas.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bon, recentrons  Que peut La Horde© pour toi aujourd'hui ?



Faire en sorte que tu arrêtes de radoter ça serait déjà pas mal


----------



## dool (16 Février 2010)

Un chien, c'est meilleur cuit ou cru ??
Ca se recycle bien les tripes ?




....


Rha z'avez du chocolat fouetté pour le réconfort ?


....


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

dool a dit:


> Un chien, c'est meilleur cuit ou cru ??
> Ca se recycle bien les tripes ?
> 
> 
> ...



Cru et les tripes à peine sorties du ventre quand elles sont encore toutes chaudes. Crois en un vrai chef. pour le chocolat, c'est une bonne idée de sauce.


----------



## aCLR (16 Février 2010)

NED a dit:


> La Horde© peut te pourrir un thread, et faire des blagues que les nioubes ne pigents pas.



Il arrive aussi qu'un nioube parasite un thread de ces interventions calembouriennes sans qu'aucun membre de LaHorde© n'en comprenne le sens&#8230;

Isn't it ?!


----------



## Romuald (17 Février 2010)

Bonjour LaHorde©,
Pourriez vous avoir l'obligeance, si ce n'est pas trop vous demander, de m'aider à comprendre les dires du dénommé Coriolanus ?

Franchement, malgré tous mes efforts, j'y entrave que pouic et fais comme qui dirait un petit blocage, que ce soit sur son humour confused ou son mode de pensée et d'expression (re ).

A vous lire


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

Je ne sais pas si ça peut répondre à ta question mais j'ai ici une photo de lui récente


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Février 2010)

C'est pas plutôt lui ? :mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

[youtube]_vSxJCDo200[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Bonjour LaHorde©,
> Pourriez vous avoir l'obligeance, si ce n'est pas trop vous demander, de m'aider à comprendre les dires du dénommé Coriolanus ?
> 
> Franchement, malgré tous mes efforts, j'y entrave que pouic et fais comme qui dirait un petit blocage, que ce soit sur son humour confused ou son mode de pensée et d'expression (re ).
> ...



Excusez-moi, je viens de lire ça à l'instant...

Veuillez m'excuser, en quoi ne suis je pas clair 

Ecoutez, je fais des efforts et j'allais justement demander conseil à la Horde pourquoi les gens ne me comprenaient pas et ne semblaient pas répondre à ce que j'écrivais 

Je parle pourtant bien français, et je n'ai pas l'impression d'être un boulet...

Je reconnais souffrir d'un certain handicap portant sur la communication avec autrui, je reconnais avoir du mal à comprendre les autres, je l'ai pour autant toujours eu, j'ai toujours eu des difficultés à me faire comprendre sur internet où c'est pourtant l'écrit qui domine, pourtant j'ai toujours été bon en français à l'époque scolaire...

Si vous trouvez que je vous embête et que mes interventions sont inutiles, ok, mais comme je fais alors pour participer intelligemment à la vie de cette communauté que constitue MacGé...

Je sais que parfois je raconte un peu ma vie sans me dévoiler trop, j'essaye d'apporter ma pierre, et je ne me moque de personne d'entre vous ni ne fais de messages hors charte, bref je me montre "bécébège"...

Je n'ai pas envie de ma faire exclure temporairement ou définitivement parce que j'aurais été hors charte... 

L'humour voire l'humour noir est mon arme car je n'ai pas une forte constitution, en quoi je vous paraît lunatique ? Ou étrange ? Dites-le moi, merci et avec autant de tact que j'en ai eu jusqu'à présent, et j'avoue jouer avec les mots depuis tout petit, et il se peut que je prête à un mot un sens différent à celui que vous lui prêtez... 

Je ne suis pourtant pas analphabète ni illettré que je sache, je suis même un maniaque de l'orthographe...

Merci d'avance et désolé pour toute gêne que j'aurais malencontreusement occasionnée...

Soyez  messieurs et mesdames...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> je ne me moque de personne d'entre vous



Bah voilà, il est là le problème. Dans la société actuelle si tu veux monter, faut écraser les autres   

Bon alors l'heure étant non compressible cela te fera 135 euros.


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> Coriolanus = forme latine de Coriolan = personnage ayant réellement existé, qui était l'équivalent de Judas pour les Romains, il a trahi à la fois les Romains et les Volsques de la cité de Corioles... Soit son propre camp et le camp adverse; aucun rapport avec la "sortie".



Tu peux approfondir ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

1.Ah d'accord je crois que c'est le pseudonyme qui vous gêne tous, c'est ça en fait ?

Ah ! Zut alors, j'aurais pas du mettre la forme latine voilà tout...

2.Ce n'est pas dans ma nature d'écraser les autres et c'est ça qui me rend sympathique vis à vis des autres, mon idéal ce n'est pas le néolibéralisme, ce n'est pas plus le communisme, c'est le social-capitalisme à la française des années 1980...

3. Bah oui ! la "sortie" je vais quand même pas vous expliquer, j'ai tout fait pour éviter d'être vulgaire 

4. Si vous pensez à l'histoire du double traître, c'est juste un idéal que je n'y adhère pas en fait mais que je ferais si c'était absolument nécessaire, en dernier recours en somme...

5. L'Histoire-Géographie c'est mon truc, le Français aussi mais les Maths j'ai horreur et pourtant on ne m'a pas laissé faire L au lycée, une bonne petite quinzaine d'années plus tôt 

Voilà, en espèrant avoir été compris


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Bonjour LaHorde©,
> Pourriez vous avoir l'obligeance, si ce n'est pas trop vous demander, de m'aider à comprendre les dires du dénommé Coriolanus ?


 
OK.
Bon, c'est bien parce que c'est toi, hein ?
Parce que la Horde, je n'en fais plus trop partie, c'est du bénévolat ce que je fais là.



Coriolanus a dit:


> c'est ça qui me rend sympathique vis à vis des autres, mon idéal ce n'est pas le néolibéralisme, ce n'est pas plus le communisme, c'est le social-capitalisme à la française des années 1980...


 
"Je suis le dernier jeune giscardien vivant de ma région et je voudrais savoir s'il en reste d'autres ailleurs qui voudraient bien être mes amis parce que je m'ennuie, sinon."


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> "Je suis le dernier jeune giscardien vivant de ma région et je voudrais savoir s'il en reste d'autres ailleurs qui voudraient bien être mes amis parce que je m'ennuie, sinon."



Vous voulez dire que je suis un fossile vivant  ?


----------



## jugnin (17 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> L'humour voire l'humour noir est mon arme car je n'ai pas une forte constitution



C'est ça, le problème ! Ton humour noir est tellement opaque qu'il me glace le sang, et je crois que je ne suis pas le seul que ça met mal à l'aise. A tel point qu'on ose plus poster après toi de peur de se faire renvoyer dans les cordes... Et comme souvent, ce qui effraie est stigmatisé, c'est pour ça que Romuald te montre du doigt.

Moi, je préfère quitter ce forum pour en trouver un plus tolérant.


----------



## aCLR (17 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> ()
> Je reconnais souffrir d'un certain handicap
> ()



Un champignon au niveau de la _sortie_ ?! :hosto:


----------



## jugnin (17 Février 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Un champignon au niveau de la _sortie_ ?! :hosto:



C'est pas un campignon que ça s'appelle, c'est une hémororide. Et c'est très douloureux.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> 1.Ah d'accord je crois que c'est le pseudonyme qui vous gêne tous, c'est ça en fait ?
> 
> Ah ! Zut alors, j'aurais pas du mettre la forme latine voilà tout...
> 
> ...



Certes, ceci dit, quand je tombe sur un de tes posts, je n'y peux rien, je bloque sur les 4 dernières lettres de ton pseudo... impossible ensuite de lire tes propos, quels qu'ils soient...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> c'est pour ça que Romuald te montre du doigt.


 
Le pauvre !
Déjà qu'il avait les Romains sur le dos, voilà les Romuald - tous ça me Romu les tripes !


----------



## jugnin (17 Février 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Certes, ceci dit, quand je tombe sur un de tes posts, je n'y peux rien, je bloque sur les 4 dernières lettres de ton pseudo... impossible ensuite de lire tes propos, quels qu'ils soient...  :rateau:



Voilà, c'est bien ce que je disais. A la manière d'un promeneur mettant les pieds sur un lac gelé, et s'arrêtant au bout de quelques pas de peur de se faire engloutir, nous craignons la noyade dans ton humour glacé, colorlanus.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Certes, ceci dit, quand je tombe sur un de tes posts, je n'y peux rien, je bloque sur les 4 dernières lettres de ton pseudo... impossible ensuite de lire tes propos, quels qu'ils soient...  :rateau:


 
Oui.
Pareil - toutes mes confuses, mais je persiste dans mon erreur première qui fut de lire son pseudo en "Corolle-anus"

Ô, combien puéril je suis resté !


----------



## jugnin (17 Février 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui.
> Pareil - toutes mes confuses, mais je persiste dans mon erreur première qui fut de lire son pseudo en "Corolle-anus"
> 
> Ô, combien puéril je suis resté !



Ah. Moi, c'était Colore-l'anus. Ô, combien créatif je suis resté !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Colore-l'anus.


 
ça me rappelle une chanson des Innocents.

Hé hé hé.


----------



## jugnin (17 Février 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> ça me rappelle une chanson des Innocents.
> 
> Hé hé hé.



C'était quoi le sujet que t'avais ouvert, là, genre la chance aux chansons ? Je te laisse l'honneur de l'alimenter à nouveau.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

1. je suis déficient auditif.



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Certes, ceci dit, quand je tombe sur un de tes posts, je n'y peux rien, je bloque sur les 4 dernières lettres de ton pseudo... impossible ensuite de lire tes propos, quels qu'ils soient...  :rateau:



2. Pourtant ce n'est pas sale, c'est même dans la littérature classique...

3. Je ne quand même pas l'une des rares personnes de ce forum qui lisent des livres, ou tente de les écrire ? Vous savez je suis pas très films, pas très internet, sauf ce forum que j'apprécie beaucoup car il est mature et qu'on peut raconter des blagues de bon coeur...

4. Actuellement je suis chômeur, comme tant d'handicapés, donc l'intégration ce n'est pas du tout ça même, j'ai été victime d'incompréhensions de la part de mon dernier lieu de travail, j'ai souffert moralement, je n'ai plus jamais vraiment retrouvé la quiétude qui était mienne avant cette époque... Non, je ne cherche pas à faire pitié, mais ça me rend triste d'être incompris... Je ne demande qu'à m'exprimer et d'ailleurs je me sens fondamentalement inutile, je suis en train de chercher comment m'en sortir...

5. Depuis bientôt un mois je suis assez choqué par plein de détails, par exemple une main que je tends à quelqu'un par e-mail et me refuse tout net, et autres évènement plus graves...

6. Evidement vous allez imaginer que c'est Dallas ou les Feux de l'Amour, c'est à dire complètement nul, et alors ?

7. J'envisage de faire écrivain, et si ça ne marche pas, de faire prêtre...
Dieu est le dernier lieu où l'on se réfugie quand on ne croit plus...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> 5. Depuis bientôt un mois je suis assez choqué par plein de détails, par exemple une main que je tends à quelqu'un par e-mail et me refuse tout net, et autres évènement plus graves...



Alors en effet, tu n'as pas fini d'être choqué


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> J'envisage de faire écrivain, et si ça ne marche pas, de faire prêtre...


 
J'ai tendance à croire qu'on ne "fait" pas écrivain - on l'est, ou pas.
Mais ça n'engage que moi.

C'est curieux, comme choix, je trouve.
Non ?

Du coup, ça ne me laisse que écrivain.
Hé hé.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> Dieu est le dernier lieu où l'on se réfugie quand on ne croit plus...


Moi c'est plutôt le bistro.
Ca doit être mon côté ni Dieu ni Maître sauf Maître Kanter.


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi c'est plutôt le bistro.
> Ca doit être mon côté ni Dieu ni Maître sauf Maître Kanter.


+1


----------



## mado (17 Février 2010)

Mais on peut boire de la bière ici aussi !!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

mado a dit:


> Mais on peut boire de la bière ici aussi !!



Elle est cachée où la tireuse ?


----------



## jugnin (17 Février 2010)

mado a dit:


> Mais on peut boire de la bière ici aussi !!
> 
> image pieuse



Impie ! :love:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5395246 a dit:
			
		

> Elle est cachée où la tireuse ?


Bah elle a des bas rouges! T'as besoin de lunettes?
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah. Moi, c'était Colore-l'anus.


 
Tout celà reste fort lié aux tripes et entrailles, de toutes façons.
N'est-ce pas, mon lapin du site ?


----------



## gKatarn (17 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5395246 a dit:
			
		

> Elle est cachée où la tireuse ?



Cf. l'autoportrait de Gronounours


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

mado a dit:


> Mais on peut boire de la bière ici aussi !!


 
Sous la cornette, le corps net, ma soeur.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Parfois il pleut.
Mais sinon, c'est bien.


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> 2.Ce n'est pas dans ma nature d'écraser les autres et c'est ça qui me rend sympathique vis à vis des autres, mon idéal ce n'est pas le néolibéralisme, ce n'est pas plus le communisme, c'est le social-capitalisme à la française des années 1980...


----------



## Gronounours (17 Février 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'ai tendance à croire qu'on ne "fait" pas écrivain - on l'est, ou pas.
> Mais ça n'engage que moi.
> 
> C'est curieux, comme choix, je trouve.
> ...



Je ne désespère pourtant pas de faire génie, ou milliardaire.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2010)

Moi je vais faire Rocco Siffredi et si ça marche pas bah Théodore Monod.


----------



## silvio (18 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi je vais faire Rocco Siffredi et si ça marche pas bah Théodore Monod.


C'est bien Théodore Monot ... c'est moins long, mais c'est bien


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Février 2010)

Moi, je voulais faire Landru mais chez moi, tout est électrique


----------



## jpmiss (18 Février 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Moi, je voulais faire Landru mais chez moi, tout est électrique


T'as qu'a faire Claude François. :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as qu'a faire Claude François. :rateau:



et finir blonde !!!!! :affraid:  :rateau: 
Jamais !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

Moi je veux faire modo, parce que les modos c'est rien que des fachos.


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Février 2010)

Attention les amis, le personnage évolue, on est en train de passer un cap.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Attention les amis, le personnage évolue, on est en train de passer un cap.



On va l'envoyer en formation chez Sonny et en validation des acquis chez Amok


----------



## jugnin (18 Février 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Attention les amis, le personnage évolue, on est en train de passer un cap.



Un cap, que dis-tu ? C'est une péninsule !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Février 2010)

Oh! V'voulez que j'vous aide ?!!?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Février 2010)

Oh ouiiiiiiiiiiii  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oh! V'voulez que j'vous aide ?!!?



Avec plaisir  :love: Un petit stage dans vos contrées sera des plus bénéfiques à ces jeunes apprentis


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Février 2010)

dehors a dit:


> Moi je veux faire modo, parce que les modos c'est rien que des fachos.



Petit petit petit
Viens donc poster la même chose dans "Vidéo"


----------



## gKatarn (19 Février 2010)

C'est un peu grossier comme appât, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

(...)

La viande de LaHorde © c'est bon quand c'est mort
[Chur] Boudin
Car quand c'est vivant ça fait du boucan

La viande de Bidochon © cinq jours en ballon
[Chur] Jambon
Ça gigote encore et ça pue autant que quand c'est vivant 

(...)

:rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Février 2010)

dehors a dit:


> (...)
> 
> La viande de LaHorde © c'est bon quand c'est mort
> [Chur] Boudin
> ...



[youtube]sotc9cdkcCo[/youtube]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Février 2010)

dehors a dit:


> (...)
> 
> La viande de LaHorde © c'est bon quand c'est mort
> [Chur] Boudin
> ...



Hummm, une (excellente) référence aux regrettés Ramon Pipin's Odeurs... !


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> 1. je suis déficient auditif.


T'as de la chance de ne pas être déficient visuel, car désormais pour économiser l&#8217;énergie, développement durable oblige, la lumière au bout du tunnel restera éteinte.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

'-(--<-<


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> '-(--<-<


j'ai trouvé, c'est Grug tout nu et sans arrêtes


----------



## aCLR (19 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> j'ai trouvé, c'est Grug tout nu et sans arrêtes



*&#10257;&#10270;&#10272;&#10287;&#10241;&#10272;&#10274;*


----------



## Grug (20 Février 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> *&#10257;&#10270;&#10272;&#10287;&#10241;&#10272;&#10274;*


ah ben là j'ai carrément été mangé


----------



## Gronounours (20 Février 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> *&#10257;&#10270;&#10272;&#10287;&#10241;&#10272;&#10274;*



Qu'est ce qui te prends à brailler comme ça ?


----------



## mado (20 Février 2010)

Grug a dit:


> ah ben là j'ai carrément été mangé



Avec un peu de citron vert.

Et c'était.. :love:


----------



## aCLR (20 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Qu'est ce qui te prends à brailler comme ça ?




À l'instar de julrou, je cherche une méthode pour contrôler mes posts. Tant que les écrans ne seront pas en relief, les non-voyants ne pourront pas utiliser mes posts contre moi


----------



## Gronounours (22 Février 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> À l'instar de julrou, je cherche une méthode pour contrôler mes posts. Tant que les écrans ne seront pas en relief, les non-voyants ne pourront pas utiliser mes posts contre moi



Ah ouais la vache, c'est bien pensé


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Tant que les écrans ne seront pas en relief



On m'appelle ?


----------



## Gronounours (22 Février 2010)

Laaaa tout doux Fab. Pose ces lunettes maintenant, doucement, comme ça c'est bien


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Février 2010)

un nioube hystérique demande votre aide


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> un nioube hystérique demande votre aide



Il faut lui donner le numéro de téléphone de Steve Jobs. Quelqu'un l'a ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Février 2010)

La Horde a lamentablement échoué.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Février 2010)

LaHorde Bonjour !


Ce forum me fait peur...

On parle de Rouge, de rencontre...

Bref que des symptômes qui me laissent à penser que les communistes attaquent.

Connaissez-vous une banque accueillante ? un lieu de villégiature luxuriant ?
Parce que bon le Peuple ca va bien mais à petites doses...

Cdt,

Petit_Louis


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Février 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> ...Connaissez-vous une banque accueillante ? ...



Oui, il en existe une... c'est par là...


----------



## Gronounours (26 Février 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oui, il en existe une... c'est par là...



Le seul inconvénient, comme au resto chinois avec l'odeur de friture, en sortant, tes fringues sentent un peu la bite.


----------



## Romuald (2 Mai 2010)

Bonjour LaHorde©,

Je sais qu'il est tard et qu'en plus vous êtes fermés depuis deux mois, mais il s'agit d'une urgence. Pourriez vous donner gracieusement un peu du sens de l'humour qui vous caractérise aux nioubes qui en manquent cruellement ? Ils sont faciles à trouver, ils posent des questions techniques où il ne faut pas et confondent légère ironie et virulence tout en partant en vrille.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mai 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Bonjour LaHorde©,
> 
> Je sais qu'il est tard et qu'en plus vous êtes fermés depuis deux mois, mais il s'agit d'une urgence. Pourriez vous donner gracieusement un peu du sens de l'humour qui vous caractérise aux nioubes qui en manquent cruellement ? Ils sont faciles à trouver, ils posent des questions techniques où il ne faut pas et confondent légère ironie et virulence tout en partant en vrille.
> 
> Merci d'avance.




Très cher Monsieur Romuald,

Nous avons bien accusé réception de votre requête, mais sommes au regret de vous annoncer que l'article que vous mentionnez se trouve pour le moment en rupture de stock dans nos entrepôts. Certes, nous nous occuperons dans les plus brefs délais d'effectuer un réassortiment, mais nous ne pouvons vous garantir une date précise concernant la disponibilité dudit article. Vous nous en voyez désolés, mais nous sommes préoccupés de ne fournir à nos clients que des produits de haute qualité, et la liste de nos petits artisans producteurs ne cesse de se réduire comme peau de chagrin pour des raisons que vous ne connaissez que trop bien, je suppose.

Bien à vous.

P. TOCHMAN


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Très cher Monsieur Romuald,
> 
> Nous avons bien accusé réception de votre requête, mais sommes au regret de vous annoncer que l'article que vous mentionnez se trouve pour le moment en rupture de stock dans nos entrepôts. Certes, nous nous occuperons dans les plus brefs délais d'effectuer un réassortiment, mais nous ne pouvons vous garantir une date précise concernant la disponibilité dudit article. Vous nous en voyez désolés, mais nous sommes préoccupés de ne fournir à nos clients que des produits de haute qualité, et la liste de nos petits artisans producteurs ne cesse de se réduire comme peau de chagrin pour des raisons que vous ne connaissez que trop bien, je suppose.
> 
> ...



Ouais, on a fait tomber l'humour de la honte et depuis, tous les mabouls complètement à l'ouest nous déferlent dessus sans aucune retenue.
C'est comme ça.


----------



## silvio (4 Mai 2010)

RIP


----------



## Grug (4 Mai 2010)

tiens t'es encore vivant toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2010)

Grug a dit:


> tiens t'es encore vivant toi ?



Non. C'est le mime Marceau.


----------



## Gronounours (5 Mai 2010)

Aaah ! "Mime Marceau" !!!

Comme tu parles pas fort, j'avais compris "Saucisse de Morteaux". Je voyais pas bien le rapport.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Aaah ! "Mime Marceau" !!!
> 
> Comme tu parles pas fort, j'avais compris "Saucisse de Morteaux". Je voyais pas bien le rapport.



Et ils font aussi la découpe de la cornée des oreilles pour mieux voir le son ?


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Juillet 2010)

Amis cinéphiles et horduriers, vous n'êtes pas sans savoir qu'un film nous a été consacré, au doux nom éponyme de "La Horde.

Toujours fouinarde et sans gène, la presse bobo parisienne a découvert les affiches du film auxquelles vous avez échappé.

Puisque le mal est fait, en voici donc quelques unes :

Ponkhead martyrisant le mini-bar :







Ce gros cul de gronounours criant victoire devant FTP :






Patochman (cheveux embed) défouraillant en sortant du ferry :







Le fantôme de rezba - ze butcher - terrorisant les masses en pleurs des diners "rendez-vous" :


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Amis cinéphiles et horduriers, vous n'êtes pas sans savoir qu'un film nous a été consacré, au doux nom éponyme de "La Horde.
> 
> Toujours fouinarde et sans gène, la presse bobo parisienne a découvert les affiches du film auxquelles vous avez échappé.
> 
> ...



12 pages de retard 



macinside a dit:


> La Horde, bientôt sur vos écrans


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Juillet 2010)

Mackie, espèce de zèbre. 
APPRENDS À LIRE !



> Amis cinéphiles et horduriers, *vous n'êtes pas sans savoir* qu'un film  nous a été consacré, au doux nom éponyme de "La Horde".
> Toujours fouinarde et sans gène, la presse bobo parisienne a découvert les affiches  du film auxquelles vous avez échappé.




Je parle des affiches que tu n'as même jamais vu dans tes rêves, pas de l'affreuse commerciale qui s'est affichée 3 jours durant en face de ton bureau !


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juillet 2010)

En plus il cite les images.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Juillet 2010)

La Horde Bonjour !

Est ce que vous avez des tarifs sur les Capsules NESPRESSO ?
Trop cher ces capsules 

Louis


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juillet 2010)

Oui, bien évidemment mais le contrat que nous avons avec Nes.... ne nous permet pas malheureusement d'en faire profiter les habitués du miniblabla.




** gkatarn fout une paire de baffes à Petit-Louis pour ses questions alakon *


----------



## silvio (28 Juillet 2010)

Pssss petit_louis, j'en ai de la bonne .... de la carte d'or ... super prix et presque pas coupée ... RV jeudi à 0h33 devant le commissariat des Halles ... j'aurai un Pneu Dunlop 19" sous le bras ....
A bientôt ....


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juillet 2010)

Alors... où est ce put**** de bouton "Signaler un message hors charte" :hein:


----------



## silvio (28 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Alors... où est ce put**** de bouton "Signaler un message hors charte" :hein:



Si tu me dénonces à un vert , je balance à tout le monde que tu refourgues des merguez daubées à tes BBQ (et envoie un bouquet à Mado, elle est toujours au CHU depuis son passage dans le 78)


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juillet 2010)

Pkoi te dénoncer à un vert : JE suis vert


----------



## silvio (28 Juillet 2010)

j'avais vu ... d'où le  ....
tu as oublié tes verres triple foyer dans les merguez ? m'étonne pas que Mado soit pas remise ..


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juillet 2010)

Je sens comme une pointe d'ironie


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour la horde !

J'achete mon café en packs familiaux alors que je suis célibataire, comment faire pour ne pas me faire piquer ?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juillet 2010)

Deux solutions s'offrent à toi :

- boire plus de café que d'habitude pour finir tes packs familiaux que tu as été trop bête d'acheter
- donner tes paquets familiaux à LaHorde© comme tous les gentils membres macG, nous en consommons bcp pour être à votre service.

De rien


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Juillet 2010)

D'ailleurs, notons au passage que tout membre de ce bel endroit se doit de faire une offrande mensuelle à LaHorde (je ne sais pas faire les r avec un petit rond autour sur ce pitin de pc merdique), même symbolique : verres collector ricard, joli poster de gonzessapoil, profil tout neuf...

Bien sûr, le mieux est quand même de faire de jolis cadeaux...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juillet 2010)

Très cher Bobby, ce n'est pas un _r avec un petit rond autour_ mais un _c avec un petit rond autour_  :love:

LaHorde© en profite pour donner une astuce à tous ceux qui souffrent sur un vulgaire PC : le _c avec un petit rond autour_ s'obtient en appuyant sur ALT puis les touches 1, 8 et 4.

ALT-1-8-4 = © 

De rien


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Très cher Bobby, ce n'est pas un _r avec un petit rond autour_ mais un _c avec un petit rond autour_  :love:
> 
> LaHorde© en profite pour donner une astuce à tous ceux qui souffrent sur un vulgaire PC : le _c avec un petit rond autour_ s'obtient en appuyant sur ALT puis les touches 1, 8 et 4.
> 
> ...



Dingue comme tout est simple sur un PC... :rateau:


----------



## silvio (29 Juillet 2010)

Pssst .. très cher Bobby
Si tu me refiles tes posters de gueuzesses à oualp, je te donne ma méthode pour faire des ©
bien cordialement


----------



## aCLR (29 Juillet 2010)

Bobby

Pour te faire des © en or, tape 1
Pour te vider les ©, tape 2


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Juillet 2010)

Ça c'est de la méthode aCLR&#8482;.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2010)

oups.
Hé hé hé


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Chaque dimanche a 16h j'ai un violent coup de pompe.

Avez-vous un remède contre ça ?

Cdt,

P_L


----------



## Madalvée (15 Septembre 2013)

Eviter les stades de foot car ce sont des pompes à crampons.


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Chaque dimanche a 16h j'ai un violent coup de pompe.
> 
> ...



C'est quoi ces remontées de posts abandonnés ?!

Vous n'aimez ni les chiens, ni les chats ou quoi ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Septembre 2013)

pas du tout !

j'ai juste fait le ménage parmi les posts que je suis !
et j'avoue celui m'a tapé dans l'oeil...

nostalgie des temps anciens...


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> pas du tout !
> 
> j'ai juste fait le ménage parmi les posts que je suis !
> et j'avoue celui m'a tapé dans l'oeil...
> ...


La complainte du "C'était mieux avant on connait&#8230;" :mouais:

Y'a un moment faut savoir évoluer&#8230; 

C'est pas en ressuscitant ce genre de fil que tu risques de prendre l'habit vert&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2013)

Tu vois ce qui te restes à faire petit-louis si tu veux modérer la terrasse !?

T'arrêtes de t'astiquer le tableau de bord* et tu télécharges l'almanach Vermot** 2013 fissa !


*Ça ne chargera pas plus vite les pages de ton navigateur ! 
**Y t'ont pas dit mais c'est y'a un exam' avant la nomination ! Te plains pas t'aurais pu te fader osx pour les nuls si t'avais postulé dans les forums techniques !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Septembre 2013)

de toute façon c'est un fil : si personne ne réagit il retombera dans les limbes.

sinon je travaille à fond sur les menus là...
alors chut ok ?!


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> T'arrêtes de t'astiquer le tableau de bord* et tu télécharges l'almanach Vermot** 2013 fissa !


Et l'intégrale de jean Roucas.


----------



## Vin©ent (16 Septembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et l'intégrale de jean Roucas.



Sans oublier la compile de Chevalier & Laspales.


----------



## Romuald (16 Septembre 2013)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Sans oublier la compile de Chevalier & Laspales.



Du coup ne pas oublier le best-of du petit théatre de Bouvard.


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2013)

tu ne marche pas tes mots donc, c'est encore pire


----------



## jugnin (16 Septembre 2013)

_"flood répétitif"_, ce serait pas un pléonasme ? Donc un peu répétitif ?


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> _"flood répétitif"_, ce serait pas un pléonasme ? Donc un peu répétitif ?


Pour info



			
				FAQ de Macgé a dit:
			
		

> *Comportement des membres*
> Vos messages doivent respecter les règles élémentaires de bonne conduite qui ont court sur les forums de discussions, et notamment :
> 
> - Rester courtois avec ses interlocuteurs. Éviter les attaques personnelles.
> ...



De toute façon ergu n'a plus accès à la Terrasse donc il peut toujours ruminer la bouche fermée


----------



## aCLR (16 Septembre 2013)

Bannir ergu pour quelques messages de _flood répétitif_, ça ne fait rire que toi&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Bannir ergu pour quelques messages de _flood répétitif_, ça ne fait rire que toi


Pour info il a été prévenu avant Comme je l'aurais fait pour n'importe qui 

Il a cru bon passer outre mon avertissement :hein:

Et si tu veux vraiment savoir j'aime pas être obligé d'en arriver là 

Mais j'aime pas qu'on se foute de ma gueule ouvertement non plus :mouais:

Voili, voilou


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et si tu veux vraiment savoir j'aime pas être obligé d'en arriver là



Ce serait quoi si tu aimais, alors...


----------



## Arlequin (16 Septembre 2013)

oui mais bon, là ça devient du _ban répétitif _

y'aurait pas moyen de calmer un peu le jeu là, parce que franchement, ça devient pénible :sleep:


----------



## jugnin (16 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> oui mais bon, là ça devient du _ban répétitif _
> 
> y'aurait pas moyen de calmer un peu le jeu là, parce que franchement, ça devient pénible :sleep:



Bah si. Tu fermes ta gueule.


----------



## Arlequin (16 Septembre 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> Bah si. Tu fermes ta gueule.



c'est visiblement ce qu'il y aurait lieu de faire, en effet

pas d'bol, pas mon genre

:rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ce serait quoi si tu aimais, alors...


Ben tu serais plus là pour le dire


----------



## jugnin (16 Septembre 2013)

Gaffe, t'as une tâche sur ton pantalon...


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> oui mais bon, là ça devient du _ban répétitif _
> 
> y'aurait pas moyen de calmer un peu le jeu là, parce que franchement, ça devient pénible :sleep:


Pour info à part les spammeurs que tout modo banni sans état d'âme ergu est le 2ème après Lemmy/Timecapsule à avoir encouru mes foudres donc ban répétitif est un peu exagéré 

Surtout quand le membre est averti au préalable :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Septembre 2013)

Avec webo et moi...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2013)

"Mes foudres" voilà qu'il se prend pour Zeus maintenant.
Je connais un bon psy si tu veux parler de ton enfance difficile.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Septembre 2013)

et puis ca veut rien dire !!!

"Bonjour, je voudrais une foudre café "

Nan mais...c'est quoi ces conneries ?!


----------



## yvos (16 Septembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> "Mes foudres" voilà qu'il se prend pour Zeus maintenant.
> Je connais un bon psy si tu veux parler de ton enfance difficile.



Remarque, peut-être que Nephou pourra bannir Dos Jones pour foudres répétitives


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Avec webo et moi...



 Avec qui?


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Avec qui?


Si je réponds kate je suis dans le ton


----------



## Arlequin (16 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Si je réponds kate je suis dans le ton



boaf

manque un truc

pas grand chose

la conviction ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Septembre 2013)

Ne sois pas méchant! 

Après il va être "obligé" de te bannir, même s'il a horreur de ça.


----------



## aCLR (17 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pour info il a été prévenu avant



Genre,

_Salut ergu, je sais que ça fait un moment que t'es pas passé à la terrasse. Tu devais être en vacances et forcément t'as pas pu lire la nouvelle. Le flood c'est mal ! Tellement, que la nouvelle politique c'est le ban d'un mois si je te reprends à flooder. Alors tiens-toi à carreau !_


Y'a pas a dire, t'as le feeling


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Septembre 2013)

Tu as oubliés les formules de politesse...

:rose:


----------



## Penetrator (17 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Tu as oubliés les formules de politesse...
> 
> :rose:


nan les formules y sont déjà ....


----------



## Romuald (17 Septembre 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> nan les formules y sont déjà ....



D'ailleurs si y'a pas les formules, comment veux-tu...


----------



## Penetrator (17 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> D'ailleurs si y'a pas les formules, comment veux-tu...


nan je ne suis pas un âne 
et je ne suis pas fort


----------



## jugnin (17 Septembre 2013)

De mon temps, quand on floodait même répétitivement, on recevait des infractions avec des points, tout ça. Mais c'était procédurier, et_ il faut savoir évoluer_. L'arbitraire c'est vachement plus souple. 

D'autre part, nous vous rappelons que "banni" ne saurait supporter un "s" au singulier du participe passé. Genre le juge il écrit que le condamné a été _incarcer._ Soyons sérieux, m_u_rde !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2013)

Ah les vieux de la vieille 





> De mon temps


 je sais, la sortie c'est par là *=>*  <= clic si on veut


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Septembre 2013)

La Horde,

Pensez-vous qu'un sujet nommé "les modos et vous..." soit de bon t(h)on ?

Cdt...

P_L


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2013)

Ça m'étonnerai qu'ils n'ont pas une sorte de salle bien à eux ... 
On avait fait pareil sur MSN en son temps


----------



## jugnin (17 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> La Horde,
> 
> Pensez-vous qu'un sujet nommé "les modos et vous..." soit de bon t(h)on ?
> 
> ...



Si c'est pour qu'on nous poste des images barbares de modos utilisés comme appâts pour la pêche au troll, non merci !


----------



## Powerdom (17 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> La Horde,
> 
> Pensez-vous qu'un sujet nommé "les modos et vous..." soit de bon t(h)on ?
> 
> ...



Ouais, on pourrait nous expliquer pourquoi ergu est banni....


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> La Horde,
> 
> Pensez-vous qu'un sujet nommé "les modos et vous..." soit de bon t(h)on ?
> 
> ...


Je te conseillerais de l'ouvrir ici plutôt 

Tu seras en prise directe avec les administrateurs de MacGé cela aura plus d'inpact 



jugnin a dit:


> Si c'est pour qu'on nous poste des images barbares de modos utilisés comme appâts pour la pêche au troll, non merci !


Décidément tu ne relèves pas le niveau de certains Ils t'ont recruté à la Horde© dernièrement :mouais:


----------



## jugnin (17 Septembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ouais, on pourrait nous expliquer pourquoi ergu est banni....



Parce qu'il a été prévenu avant.


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Septembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ouais, on pourrait nous expliquer pourquoi ergu est banni....


Pas de problème&#8230; 

Il a posté huit messages rédigés ainsi :

_La plupart des ........ ont reçu une éducation des plus déplorables : ils ne savent pas mâcher la bouche fermée._

Remplace les points par, successivement, poupées gonflables, chiens, chats, joueurs de Rugby, membres de la horde, ouinneurs, pochtrons, modérateurs du bar&#8230;

Il a joué il a pergdu&#8230; 

Cela te suffit comme explication ? 

Et il a été prévenu avant&#8230;  mon seul regret c'est de ne pas l'avoir fait plus tôt&#8230;


----------



## Vin©ent (17 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pas de problème&#8230;
> 
> Il a posté huit messages rédigés ainsi :
> 
> ...



Ceci dit, il en avait au moins 1 de bon...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Il a posté huit messages rédigés ainsi :
> 
> _La plupart des ........ ont reçu une éducation des plus déplorables : ils ne savent pas mâcher la bouche fermée._
> 
> Remplace les points par, successivement, poupées gonflables, chiens, chats, joueurs de Rugby, membres de la horde, ouinneurs, pochtrons, modérateurs du bar&#8230;



En effet, c'est très grave. 

Non, sans déconner :

[YOUTUBE]ASc40_mpZjU[/YOUTUBE]


Sinon, quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment flooder de manière répétitive et efficace pour se faire jeter de la Terrasse dans les meilleurs délais ?


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Septembre 2013)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Ceci dit, il en avait au moins 1 de bon...


Je vois pas lequel  :mouais:

C'est donc toi qui est chargé par la Horde© de prendre la relève pour venir me gonfler :mouais:

Vas-y amuses toi je rirais bien le dernier


----------



## jugnin (17 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Vas-y amuses toi je rirais bien le dernier



Brrr... :afraid:


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Septembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Sinon, quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment fllooder de manière répétitive et efficace pour se faire jeter de la Terrasse dans les meilleurs délais ?


C'est très simple il te suffit d'enfreindre la Charte de Macge 



			
				FAQ a dit:
			
		

> *Comportement des membres* (extrait)
> Vos messages doivent respecter les règles élémentaires de bonne conduite qui ont court sur les forums de discussions, et notamment :
> 
> - Ne pas poster de brefs messages dans le seul but de faire progresser son compteur (flood). Les forums ne sont pas un service de chat.
> ...



Maintenant si tu me le demandes gentiment je peux te rendre la Terrasse inaccessible 

C'est toi qui choises


----------



## jugnin (17 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Maintenant si tu me le demandes gentiment je peux te rendre la Terrasse inaccessible



C'est quand même la classe, cette manie de renforcer tes arguments par des références aux outils de modération...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Maintenant si tu me le demandes gentiment je peux te rendre la Terrasse inaccessible
> 
> C'est toi qui choises



Ah non ! Je veux mériter mon ban !


----------



## Vin©ent (17 Septembre 2013)

C'est vrai qu'on se rend compte depuis peu que finalement, il était drôle et sympa Nephou... :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Ah non ! Je veux mériter mon ban !



Bon, voilà, c'est fait. Maintenant j'attends.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Maintenant si tu me le demandes gentiment je peux te rendre la Terrasse inaccessible&#8230;
> 
> C'est toi qui choises&#8230;



J'ai été modérateur pendant plusieurs années, j'ai eu droit à tous les noms d'oiseaux, j'ai été qualifié de facho, de kapo, de tout ce qu'on veut dans de beaux et divers langages fleuris.  Mais réussir à se mettre à dos, les uns après les autres, les anciens membres du forum (voir des membres _historiques_) en un laps de temps si court, je ne pensais pas que c'était possible. J'applaudis des deux mains. Du grand art. 

Je m'incline.


----------



## Vin©ent (17 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> ...Je m'incline.



Ziiippppppppp....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2013)

Mon dernier message n'était en rien du flood. Mais il a été quand même supprimé. Optic 2000 !!!! 


Pour le reste, je n'ai pas dit mon dernier mot.


----------



## aCLR (17 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Vin©ent a dit:
> 
> 
> > Ceci dit, il en avait au moins 1 de bon...
> ...




C'est bien connu, La Horde© est une secte qui répond au doigt et à l'il de son gourou. :sleep:


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour le reste, je n'ai pas dit mon dernier mot.



Bah.

Tu sais iDuck, je crois que toi et d'autres vous vous épuisez inutilement.

DJ Modo a à l'évidence un problème de fierté.
Partant de là, et compte tenu d'une évidente forme d'intelligence dont la nature l'a gratifié (le hasard ne sert pas souvent les bonnes causes), il n'aura de cesse d'argumenter, contre-argumenter, défendre sa position en revendiquant le droit canon de macg, les usages, la jurisprudence et quantité d'autres conneries. 

Moi le DJ Modo, je n'ai aucune envie de lui causer. Sa musique a des accents de fanfare militaire, je l'évite. 

Je n'appartiens pas à la Horde, je ne suis pas historique, je n'ai jamais été modo, ni même banni (je crois). 
Ah, j'ai quand même eu un avertissement !
Si, si. Mais j'ai du le réclamer un soir de beuverie entre utilisateurs de macgénération.

Un vrai gentil, quoi.

Je suis donc parfaitement légitime à écrire que le DJ Modo ferait mieux d'aller promener son chien, sa chatte et sa vieille peau un peu plus loin ET ARRETER D'EMMERDER LE MONDE.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Septembre 2013)

concernant la mort du bar, je vote contre.


----------



## jugnin (17 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> concernant la mort du bar, je vote contre.



Tu sais, gardien de cimetière, ça peut être une bonne situation aussi... C'est calme, sauf à certains moments comme maintenant, où les morts décident de faire une petite fête. 

[YOUTUBE]UJPiuZ6dgWs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (17 Septembre 2013)

Il devait pas être modo gros_louis ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Septembre 2013)

Hé ben...

Quand je pense que j'ai été banni, avec un mot rageur : "quand on me cherche on me trouve!" pour avoir posté le message suivant : "l'ascension sociale vue par dos jones"

Quand je vois le message Clint Eastwoodien sur le fil qui a déclenché le ban de jpmiss : "le faux pas que j'attendais" (tarte tatiiiiin!)

Quand je vois comment le nouveau "modérateur" refuse de bannir d'autres forumeurs sous prétexte "qu'il en faudra plus que ça"...

Je me dis qu'il suffit à celui qui voudrait se faire bannir de rajouter "La Horde©" dans sa signature pour que ça fonctionne. :sleep:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Il devait pas être modo gros_louis ?



J'vais t'pixeliser à coup de tatane toi !!!


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Septembre 2013)

Ouh là, ça y va à la schlague en terrasse... 

Signature : La Horde©

Désolé pour l'emprunt les hordeux historiques...


----------



## Vin©ent (18 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je vois pas lequel &#8230; :mouais:
> 
> C'est donc toi qui est chargé par la Horde© de prendre la relève pour venir me gonfler&#8230; :mouais:
> 
> Vas-y amuses toi&#8230; je rirais bien le dernier&#8230;



Ha, j'avais pas vu ça, mon Doc... !! :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:

Sérieusement, heureusement que le ridicule ne tue pas...  :sleep:

Et puis ce qu'une image vaut mieux qu'un long discours et pour résumer la situation à mon humble avis...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Septembre 2013)

Bon, je crois que tout le monde est d'accord. 

Dites, les verts, rouges et noirs, vous voulez pas avoir une petite discussion entre vous? Parce que si ça continue y'aura plus grand monde à modérer.


_@vin©ent : t'es balèze en photoshop. _


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hé ben...
> 
> Quand je pense que j'ai été banni, avec un mot rageur : "quand on me cherche on me trouve!" pour avoir posté le message suivant : "l'ascension sociale vue par dos jones"
> 
> ...



Dans ton synopsis de western spaghetti, t'as oublié la mise à pied de ergu pour flood accompagné d'un : "je regrette juste de ne pas l'avoir fait plus tôt !"


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Septembre 2013)

Et ben, le climat est à l'orage dans le coin

J'ignore comment tout ça a commencé, d'ailleurs c'est pas mon problème, mais je pense comme Ed_the_Head qu'une réunion s'impose. La guéguerre entre membres ça peut pas durer.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Septembre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Et ben, le climat est à l'orage dans le coin
> 
> J'ignore comment tout ça a commencé, d'ailleurs c'est pas mon problème, mais je pense comme Ed_the_Head qu'une réunion s'impose. La guéguerre entre membres ça peut pas durer.



Une histoire de :!: me semble-t-il


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Septembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Une histoire de :!: me semble-t-il


Non, juste un modérateur des forums techniques qui n'a pas les épaules pour modérer la terrasse.


----------



## Vin©ent (18 Septembre 2013)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> _...@vin©ent : t'es balèze en photoshop. _



J'ai pas de mérite, j'ai eu 20/20 en maths au bac blanc... 

:rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Septembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Une histoire de :!: me semble-t-il



Hum, quoi qu'il en soit ça commence à prendre des proportions démesurées. À un moment faut savoir lâcher l'affaire, 'fin bref.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a prouvé sur de nombreux fils qu'il pouvait être bienveillant et, par ailleurs, doit être respecté en tant que modérateur. Mais ce n&#8217;est possible que s&#8217;il n&#8217;oublie pas que dans « modérateur » il y a « modération ». Bannir des gens pour des blagounettes, c&#8217;est discréditer le principe même du bannissement. Surtout si on l&#8217;applique à des membres dont il n&#8217;est pas essentiel qu&#8217;ils soient « historiques », mais dont il n'est pas indifférent non plus qu&#8217;ils apportent quelque chose à ce forum. Et personnellement, je préfère trouver un vers dans ma pomme plutôt qu&#8217;une bonne dose de pesticides sur un fruit impeccable ; la Horde et ses délires parfois douteux, parfois jouissifs, plutôt qu&#8217;un forum aseptisé régulé à la schlague. Traiter des gens biens comme des délinquants, sous prétexte qu&#8217;ils ont ricané ou même pété un coup pour perturber un peu la messe et taquiner le curé, c&#8217;est une invitation à déserter l&#8217;église.


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

amen


----------



## Penetrator (18 Septembre 2013)

bien dit :love:


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2013)

Ite missa est.

C koi, cette hallu, là ?!...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Septembre 2013)

Cratès = :king:

qu'on lui coupe la tête !!!

oups pardon...l'enthousiasme tousssa.....


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> C koi, cette hallu, là ?!...



vous zêtes qui vous le revenant là ? 

z'êtes encore un fouteur de merde de la Horde, c'est ça ? si oui, paf, au gnouf 

z'avez vos papiers ? sinon, paf, au gnouf


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2013)

Donc le mot clé, c'est "au gnouf" ?!...
J'ai bon ?!...


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> Donc le mot clé, c'est "au gnouf" ?!...
> J'ai bon ?!...



si ça devient _répétitif,_ oui; le comique de _répétition_ n'étant pas trop toléré pour le moment.

et pour augmenter les chances de gagner le gros lot, le mot Joker est "horde" 

voilà voilà


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2013)

Pas envie de jouer; ça a l'air trop facile.


----------



## Romuald (18 Septembre 2013)

Ah ben voila, ils nous ont réveillé le dessineux :love:
Manque plus que le corse, le parrain et dieu le père :style:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Bah.
> 
> Tu sais iDuck, je crois que toi et d'autres vous vous épuisez inutilement.



Possible que tu aies raison mais moi je ne lâche pas l'affaire.

Et je remercie par avance grug et Nephou de laisser le soin à Dos Jones de me bannir. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h39 ----------




petit_louis a dit:


> J'vais t'pixeliser à coup de tatane toi !!!



Pourtant ce serait chouette. Tu pourrais supprimer les messages de Dos Jones.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Septembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Pourtant ce serait chouette. Tu pourrais supprimer les messages de Dos Jones.


 
Oui...ou pas !
j'ai peu d'infos a ce sujet...


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

ça tombe bien, j'ai une de ces dalles 


ah non ... pas ici

je ne faisais que passer 




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h08 ----------

Bon, ptit louis, t'as vu ce qui t'attend ? 

t'es prêt ? 

tu te sens à la hauteur ? 

t'as chauffé tes _cojones_ ? 

bon 




on t'attend :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Septembre 2013)

Bon p'tite question, quel futal pour un mariage ? J'pensais à ce genre de truc, nan ?


----------



## Vin©ent (18 Septembre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Bon p'tite question, quel futal pour un mariage ? J'pensais à ce genre de truc, nan ?



ça dépend... tourne toi pour voir... penche toi...

Zzzzziiiiipppppppp...


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Bon p'tite question, quel futal pour un mariage ? J'pensais à ce genre de truc, nan ?



peux tu préciser:
le genre de mariage
le genre des mariés
le nombre/genre des convives
la localisation
la période désirée


passeque bon, sans ça, comment veux tu ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Septembre 2013)

:rose:





Arlequin a dit:


> Bon, ptit louis, t'as vu ce qui t'attend ?
> 
> t'es prêt ?
> 
> ...


 
plus que jamais !!!


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> :rose:
> 
> plus que jamais !!!



on passe au vote ? 

ah ben non, suis con, c'est pas démocratique par ici


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Bon p'tite question, quel futal pour un mariage ? J'pensais à ce genre de truc, nan ?



Faudrait essayer de le porter en veste pour voir. J'suis sûr que ça irait mieux. Sauf qu'il faut faire un trou dedans !


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> :rose:
> 
> plus que jamais !!!


À poil !...


----------



## yvos (18 Septembre 2013)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Ha, j'avais pas vu ça, mon Doc... !! :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:
> 
> Sérieusement, heureusement que le ridicule ne tue pas...  :sleep:
> 
> Et puis ce qu'une image vaut mieux qu'un long discours et pour résumer la situation à mon humble avis...




ya un problème de gabarit 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h23 ----------




Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, je crois que tout le monde est d'accord.
> 
> Dites, les verts, rouges et noirs, vous voulez pas avoir une petite discussion entre vous? Parce que si ça continue y'aura plus grand monde à modérer.
> 
> ...



je suis vert mais plus vert, et par ailleurs, il est tout à fait probable que je sois banni d'ici peu.


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2013)

On ne cite pas les photos !... 




EDIT : tu fais ton Ed ?!... Tu bégaies...


----------



## yvos (18 Septembre 2013)

par contre, ça fait des années que je postule à la Horde mais on m'a toujours envoyé ch*er


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> ya un problème de gabarit



nan, c'est un emprunt

à durée limitée


----------



## yvos (18 Septembre 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> On ne cite pas les photos !...




dans portfolio


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Septembre 2013)

Vin©ent a dit:


> ça dépend... tourne toi pour voir... penche toi...
> 
> Zzzzziiiiipppppppp...



L'autre, même plus de préliminaire maintenant ! Pour le prochain rendez-vous, c'est ceinture !  



Arlequin a dit:


> peux tu préciser:
> le genre de mariage
> le genre des mariés
> le nombre/genre des convives
> ...



Huummm, voyons...

- Disons traditionnel (passage mairie / église)
- Trentenaires actifs et réactifs
- Une petite centaine (pour le pedigree, c'est assez divers)
- Au chaud 
- La semaine prochaine


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> par contre, ça fait des années que je postule à la Horde mais on m'a toujours envoyé ch*er



Par contre nous, si elle pouvais nous offrir asile, ça nous arrangerait (pour notre objectif de ban).


----------



## yvos (18 Septembre 2013)

vous pouvez venir dans portfolio, j'ai donné ma dem'


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> par contre, ça fait des années que je postule à la Horde mais on m'a toujours envoyé ch*er


Mon pov' lapin... 



yvos a dit:


> dans portfolio


Bientôt dans tout le forum; on resserre les boulons, Madââme... trop de laxisme, ici.


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> - Disons traditionnel (passage mairie / église)
> - Trentenaires actifs et réactifs
> - Une petite centaine
> - Au chaud
> - La semaine prochaine



Si t'aimes le slim sans le gros cul qui tombe, un p'tit Bill Tornade ou la coupe jean de chez MF Girbaud dans une toile dopée à l'élastane ferons l'affaire.


----------



## yvos (18 Septembre 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> Mon pov' lapin...



pourtant, je suis prêt à commettre toutes les saloperies possibles !


----------



## Romuald (18 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> vous pouvez venir dans portfolio, j'ai donné ma dem'



On peut donc poster des mUrdes qui penchent en 4 par 3 et critiquer jokari sans problèmes du coup ?


----------



## yvos (18 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> On peut donc poster des mUrdes qui penchent en 4 par 3 et critiquer jokari sans problèmes du coup ?



faites vous plaiz'


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> vous pouvez venir dans portfolio, j'ai donné ma dem'



et y'a les noms des postulants remplaçants ?


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> pourtant, je suis prêt à commettre toutes les saloperies possibles !


M'étonnes pas !...


----------



## Romuald (18 Septembre 2013)

Je vote JPmiss :king:


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

je vote josé culot :king:

raz le bol de l'élitisme photographique ! 

vivent les horizons penchés, les flous de bouger, les cailloux pourris et les loupe sur iPhone ! 

ANARCHIIIIIIIIIIIIE OPTIIIIIIQUE


enfin, ce n'est que mon avis, non récurrent, cela va de soi


----------



## yvos (18 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> et y'a les noms des postulants remplaçants ?



il n'y a pas eu d'annonces donc pas de candidatures, mais il faudrait effectivement que quelqu'un prenne le relai avant que Romuald aille mettre la zone


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Septembre 2013)

je veux bien postuler pour la rubrique 18+ du fil photo.

:rose:


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

ne sois pas trop gourmand


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> ne sois pas trop gourmand


Dis donc tu sais à qui tu parles ?
:hein:


----------



## jugnin (18 Septembre 2013)

Pour Portfolio, je vote Jogary. Ceci n'est pas un vote du c&#339;ur, c'est un vote pragmatique : exit les débats interminables et saisonniers sur l'effort de sélection attendu des contributeurs, les mers pentues comme des collines... Paix, amour et curseurs décomplexés ! D'ailleurs, je propose d'ores et déjà de renommer le fil le plus alimenté de ce forum _"Vos photos"_. Hop.

Concernant les restes du bar et le dossier qui nous occupe ici, je ne donnerai pas mon avis, vous connaissez ma retenue et ma réserve légendaire. Mais je salue l'effet fédérateur que cette aventure aura provoqué. Il a fallu une menace paranoïaque et autoritaire, qu'elle soit ressentie ou avérée, pour que tous enfin s'entraident, défendent le faible et le banni, et se parlent enfin, sans distinction d'origine et d'équipement informatique. 

United Colors Of the Bar, mes amis !


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Septembre 2013)

C'est beau.
J'ai pleuré.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Septembre 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> Concernant les restes du bar et le dossier qui nous occupe ici, je ne donnerai pas mon avis, vous connaissez ma retenue et ma réserve légendaire.
> 
> United Colors Of the Bar, mes amis !


 
toi aussi tu es lâche ??!!

Ah... Merci,je me sens moins seul !


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> toi aussi tu es lâche ??!!
> 
> Ah... Merci,je me sens moins seul !


Une petite pause s'impose


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2013)

Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale.


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2013)

Aaaa pppppppooiiiillllllllllllllll !!!!!


----------



## Vin©ent (24 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Une petite pause s'impose



Oui, tout à fait... ça va mieux ?  :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (24 Septembre 2013)

macinside a dit:


> Aaaa pppppppooiiiillllllllllllllll !!!!!



Laineux ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Septembre 2013)

Nexka a dit:


> Laineux ?



 ... Nexka ? C'est bien toi ????? ...:love:


----------



## Vin©ent (24 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Nexka ? C'est bien toi ????? ...:love:



C'est au brame de Mackie qu'on doit son retour apparemment...


----------



## Nexka (24 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Nexka ? C'est bien toi ????? ...:love:



The Biiigggg !!! :love::love::love::love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Septembre 2013)

c'est quoi le menu de ce soir ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Septembre 2013)

Nexka a dit:


> The Biiigggg !!! :love::love::love::love:



:love: ... ça fait tellement longtemps que je ne me souviens plus où on en était resté !

Je sais qu'il y avait les baguettes molles rôti de Roberto et le MacGéCopter ... mais pour le reste ??? ça doit être l'âge !

Dans tous les cas, heureux de te revoir ici !


----------



## Nexka (24 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> c'est quoi le menu de ce soir ?



Chez moi c'est : 
Soupe au butternut
Omelette aux piments d'Espelette avec du jambon cru poêlé
Tarte caramel et beurre salé

Miam


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Septembre 2013)

Nexka a dit:


> Chez moi c'est :
> Soupe au butternut
> Omelette aux piments d'Espelette avec du jambon cru poêlé
> Tarte caramel et beurre salé
> ...


 provocation !!!

'tain mais pourquoi chuis pas facho/modo...

mUrde !!!


----------



## Nexka (24 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> provocation !!!
> 
> 'tain mais pourquoi chuis pas facho/modo...
> 
> mUrde !!!



Bah tu aurais fait quoi ? 

Je me suis auto bannie 3 ou 4 ans


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2013)

Nexka a dit:


> Chez moi c'est :
> Soupe au butternut
> Omelette aux piments d'Espelette avec du jambon cru poêlé
> Tarte caramel et beurre salé
> ...




je prends la nouvelle Mackie Mobile et je débarque (le jambon sans l'omelette SVP  )


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Septembre 2013)

Ah ! Une rechute donc...


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2013)

Nexka a dit:


> Laineux ?



cachemire 



Vin©ent a dit:


> C'est au brame de Mackie qu'on doit son retour apparemment...



et il est plus efficace que celui de la moque


----------



## dool (24 Septembre 2013)

macinside a dit:


> et il est plus efficace que celui de la moque



Va bramer avec un dentier aussi.....


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2013)

dool a dit:


> Va bramer avec un dentier aussi.....



et de l'asthme


----------



## yvos (24 Septembre 2013)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Oui, tout à fait... ça va mieux ?  :rateau:



Oui, c'est une vraie question ! On n'a pas trop debriefé ce point, par sympathie on va dire  mais manifestement, il y a eu limogeage, nan?


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Septembre 2013)

Hé hé...


C'est vrai qu'on est quand même sacrément sympathique.


----------



## yvos (24 Septembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hé hé...
> 
> 
> C'est vrai qu'on est quand même sacrément sympathique.



En ce qui me concerne, c'est clair et en plus on m'a filé un pack macg graaaaaaatos 

Limogeage? Réduction au silence ? Mutation forcée ? Promotion ?

Toujours est-il qu'on attend la suite du fil sur les klébards !


----------



## Romuald (24 Septembre 2013)

P'tain c'est rouvert, on me dit jamais rien à moi 

Faut dire que la fermeture/réouverture du bar m'a sucré tous mes abonnements, bravo les MIBs !
La horde© peut-elle m'aider ? Parce que si je dois attendre la fin des partiels on n'est pas sorti le cul des ronces  

@Nexka : ils en sont où, l'aviron bayonnais ? :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Septembre 2013)

Cher Romuald.

Pour te refaire tes abonnements tout comme avant, rien de plus simple : poste une connerie dans chaque sujet que tu désires suivre! 

tu peux même faire d'une pierre deux coups : non seulement tu retrouveras un tableau de bord chamarré, mais tu auras aussi l'insigne honneur de faire ton "tribute to Bobby", comme ce sale copieur de ed ze head. (Attention, ça ne vaut que si tu fais une jolie capture d'écran.)

Voilà, j'espère t'avoir aidé (non, en fait je sais parfaitement que je t'ai sauvé la mise) et t'invite à revenir nous consulter si d'autres problèmes te turlupinent, mon Romualdinouninet!


----------



## Romuald (25 Septembre 2013)

Cher Bobby,

Je vous remercie de votre obligeance,  malheureusement vous semblez ignorer la puissance des MIBs en ce qui concerne les dysfonctionnements insidieux des forums en général et de la terrasse de le bar en particulier.
En effet, ayant posté hier soir dans ce fil ainsi qu'en atteste l'horodatage de mon message, et vous-même m'ayant si gentiment répondu un peu plus tard, j'eus du ce matin retrouver mon tableau de bord agrémenté d'un indicateur me signalant votre intervention. Or non seulement il n'en était rien, mais m'étant rendu compte de la présence d'un nouveau message via le tableau général, et me rendant sur ce fil via le bouton 'aller au dernier message non lu', au lieu de me retrouver pile-poil au bon endroit pour pouvoir lire votre prose magnifique je me suis vu positionné en haut de page.
Double bug, donc, double peine aussi, et deux fils 'ad hoc' ouverts dans la section 'vie du forum' dans le vain espoir de voir une solution apportée par ceux qui sont censés veiller au bon fonctionnement technique du forum des grosses f de mac génération.

Bref ça part de plus en plus en couilles.

Sincèrement votre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Septembre 2013)

Ca suinte le consensuel...


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Gna gna.



Hé bien c'est toi qui as un problème, mon romualdinouchoupinou!

Car de mon côté l'abonnement fonctionne, j'ai même été prévenu du message plein de fiel qui précède celui-ci. p)

As-tu pensé à vider ton cache et eraser (comme disent les jeunes) ta plist?

Bien à toi,

Ton bobbynounet


----------



## Penetrator (25 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ca suinte le consensuel...


osez dire le fond de votre pensée


----------



## Vin©ent (25 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> ...Bref ça part de plus en plus en couilles...



Ce bar recommence donc à être fréquentable...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Septembre 2013)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Ce bar recommence donc à être fréquentable...



Un seul être vous manque et tout est repeuplé.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Septembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Cher Romuald.
> 
> Pour te refaire tes abonnements tout comme avant, rien de plus simple : poste une connerie dans chaque sujet que tu désires suivre!
> 
> ...



Et voilà, on rend hommage à une vieille gloire décrépie du forum et on se fait insulter. 



WebOliver a dit:


> Un seul être vous manque et tout est repeuplé.




:love:


----------



## Penetrator (25 Septembre 2013)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Ce bar recommence donc à être fréquentable...


en même temps j'espere voir des personnes ne possédant pas ce genre d'attributs


----------



## Aladdin Sane (25 Septembre 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> (...) ce genre d'attributs




épithète que les autres vont revenir aussi


----------



## silvio (25 Septembre 2013)

Waaaaaaaaaaooowwwwwwwww

Le 15/09, je n'y ai pas cru
J'ai pensé qu'il allait rester tout mou ce fil, rapport à son grand âge

Mais 10 jours plus tard, il faut me rendre à l'évidence :
Il est redevenu tout dur
Je reste pas longtemps, ça m'excite

Au plaisir de vous relire


----------



## dool (25 Septembre 2013)

La Horde, la pilule bleue de macgé.

C'est bon, mangez-en !


----------



## WebOliver (25 Septembre 2013)

dool a dit:


> La Horde, la pilule bleue de macgé.
> 
> C'est bon, mangez-en !



Ouais mais faites gaffe quand même.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> osez dire le fond de votre pensée



Traduction : ça pue le consensuel.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (25 Septembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Traduction : ça pue le consensuel.


C'est pas pire que le canard


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Septembre 2013)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> C'est pas pire que le canard



Blasphème !!!


----------



## macinside (25 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Blasphème !!!



et puis c'est bon le canard :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2013)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> C'est pas pire que le canard



:!::!::!:


----------



## Penetrator (26 Septembre 2013)

je dirais plus que le con sent la marée
je suis déjà dehors


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> je dirais plus que le con sent la marée



Cher Peneterator,

vous nous avez déjà contacté pour cette histoire de con. Nous avons apporté plusieurs solutions à votre problème. Et vous avez laissé courir la chèvre un bon moment. Puis à nouveau vous vous êtes enquis du problème de non-visibilité de celui-ci alors même qu'il sombrait dans les profondeurs du minou de la voisine du forum de la terrasse. Nous avons alors solutionné votre souci de myopie forumesque.

Et là, vous venez à nous pour un horaire de marée. Sachez, cher Peneterator, que la lune influe sur la marée comme elle influe sur la libido. Il est donc normal que le con de votre compagne et / ou celui de sa partenaire soit intimement lié à ce satellite. Seulement nous ne sommes pas en mesure d'empêcher cet astre de tourner autour de la terre. Donc, prenez votre mal en patience.

Dans l'attente d'une plage horaire favorable, veuillez agréer, et cetera.


----------



## patlek (26 Septembre 2013)

La hordgne...


----------



## Aladdin Sane (26 Septembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> La hordgne...



Ca va pas mieux ton problème de prononciation. Tu as pensé à consulter ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir les amis


----------



## Aladdin Sane (26 Septembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bonsoir les amis



Y a comme du favoritisme


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bonsoir les amis


Coucou,

tu m'en veux pas trop d'avoir fait jouer mes relations pour t'évincer le temps de devenir modo du portfolio !
Sans ça j'avais aucune chance !

Je pourrais te pistonner dans quelques mois si tu veux te joindre à moi.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Je pourrais te pistonner dans quelques mois si tu veux te joindre à moi.


Aucune chance, le vert me va pas au teint.


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Septembre 2013)




----------



## yvos (26 Septembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bonsoir les amis



ça fait longtemps qu'on ta pas vu aux soirées :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Septembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Aucune chance, le vert me va pas au teint.



mais bien dans le gosier ?


----------



## Penetrator (27 Septembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Aucune chance, le vert me va pas au teint.


tu diras cela à ton copain le ténia


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Octobre 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> tu diras cela à ton copain le ténia


alors là je dis stop!

on touche pas au système digestif !

ou sinon je fais un rapport aux fachos nouvellements élus !


----------



## poildep (3 Octobre 2013)

GlobalCut a dit:


>


Toujours aussi loquace. :love:
Si Global avait inventé twitter, les messages seraient limités à 5 caractères.


----------



## Penetrator (3 Octobre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> alors là je dis stop!
> 
> on touche pas au système digestif !
> 
> ou sinon je fais un rapport aux fachos nouvellements élus !


pourquoi tu parles du rat qui vit dans les ports ?
tu aimes pas celui des champs ou des villes ?
discrimination ratière ?


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Octobre 2013)

Et le rat à touille alors ?


----------



## Penetrator (14 Octobre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Et le rat à touille alors ?


je vois qu'apres un echauffement des pensionnaires dus aux alèses de mauvaise qualité
le ronron habituel est en place
dormez bien
derrick
bientot
:sleep:


----------



## da capo (14 Octobre 2013)

Prévenez moi si Penetrator a écrit un truc intéressant ou drôle.

TIA


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Prévenez moi si Penetrator a écrit un truc intéressant ou drôle.
> 
> TIA



Pas de soucis, tu recevras ça par pigeon voyageur !


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Octobre 2013)

'tention, l'acheminement peut être aléatoire, une perte n'est pas à exclure... d'autant plus en saison de chasse...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2013)

De toutes façons, ça ne serait pas une grosse perte. Si peut-être le pigeon. Mais le message...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h34 ----------

Haaaaaaaan, les modos qui s'effacent entre-eux !!!


----------



## Vin©ent (14 Octobre 2013)

Faudrait quand même lui changer les piles à Gkat...


----------



## Penetrator (15 Octobre 2013)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Faudrait quand même lui changer les piles à Gkat...


:mouais: qui a piqué les piles de son fauteuil ?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Octobre 2013)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Faudrait quand même lui changer les piles à Gkat...



Je ne fais que passer hein...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Octobre 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je ne fais que passer hein...



Même quand tu passes, on a l'impression que tu restes


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Octobre 2013)

Ca doit être la persistance rétinienne.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Octobre 2013)

ou alors il a encore des soucis avec sa poche...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Octobre 2013)

La poche va trèèèèèèès bien


----------



## gKatarn (30 Octobre 2013)

Bon. Sinon, si qq'un a besoin d'aide, LaHorde© est prête à étudier son cas et de lui proposer toute solution et/ou réconfort appropriés.


Ou pas : y des cas que même LaHorde© ne sait traiter.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Novembre 2013)

Vous faites dans les ressources humaines ?

Pour facilier la recherche d'un taff dans le support informatique...

On m'a dit que vous faisiez des merveilles sur ce site web remplis de gauchissss soi disant artistes...

Cdt...


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Novembre 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> y des cas que même LaHorde© ne sait traiter.



Tiens, ça me fait penser qu'il faudrait que je me fasse couper les cheveux :afraid: :style:


----------



## silvio (12 Novembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> On m'a dit que vous faisiez des merveilles sur ce site web remplis de gauchissss



On en tient un !!!!


----------



## ergu (12 Novembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tiens, ça me fait penser qu'il faudrait que je me fasse couper les cheveux :afraid: :style:



Si c'est en quatre, ça peut se faire.


----------



## patlek (12 Novembre 2013)

La Horde nous pretera des chevaux?

La TVA sur les activités équestres, cheval de bataille de La Horde | Contrepoints


----------



## gKatarn (13 Novembre 2013)

La Horde© peut prêter. Mais l'entretien des canassons reste à ta charge, faut pas déconner non plus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Novembre 2013)

Tsssss !
Quelle belle bande de radins cette Horde !

Ca me fait penser...on postule où pour y rentrer ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Novembre 2013)

ici


Connexion


----------



## macinside (13 Novembre 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> La Horde© peut prêter. Mais l'entretien des canassons reste à ta charge, faut pas déconner non plus.



par contre en tartare avec un filet d'huile d'olive


----------



## Penetrator (13 Novembre 2013)

mackie = doctor who maintenant ?
ou c'est la réponse qu'il fait quand un docteur en blouse blanche lui parle ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h39 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> La Horde© peut prêter. Mais l'entretien des canassons reste à ta charge, faut pas déconner non plus.


donne un âne à la place d'un cheval c'est abusé 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h39 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Bon. Sinon, si qq'un a besoin d'aide, LaHorde© est prête à étudier son cas et de lui proposer toute solution et/ou réconfort appropriés.
> Ou pas : y des cas que même LaHorde© ne sait traiter.


j'ai pas dit oui moi , je veux pas être soigné ; et n'insistez pas je vous vois bien avec vos casseroles sur la tête 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h40 ----------




petit_louis a dit:


> Tsssss !
> Quelle belle bande de radins cette Horde !
> 
> Ca me fait penser...on postule où pour y rentrer ?


hein faut poster à Tulle ?
trop loin 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h41 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> La poche va trèèèèèèès bien


la poche tronc ?


----------



## patlek (13 Novembre 2013)

macinside a dit:


> par contre en tartare avec un filet d'huile d'olive



Ou en raviolis... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhh aarrrrrrrr...


----------



## jugnin (13 Novembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> ici
> 
> 
> Connexion



Tiens, je connaissais pas ce forum, mais ça a lair bien pourri !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Novembre 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> La Horde© peut prêter. Mais l'entretien des canassons reste à ta charge, faut pas déconner non plus.



Précision : il y a de sacrés étalon à La Horde©*


----------



## Penetrator (14 Novembre 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Précision : il y a de sacrés étalon à La Horde©*


oui mais dopés donc ....


----------



## Lila (14 Novembre 2013)

j'aurai pas le temps de tout lire mais bon ...rien que la dernière page me fais dire que ça n'a guère changé ici...

bande de tafioles 



ps : j'aurai bien mis une photo de cassoulet et écris en corps 100 gras rouge....mais me souviens plus comment faire


----------



## Penetrator (14 Novembre 2013)

madame est en manque de chaleur humaine ?


----------



## ergu (14 Novembre 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> Tiens, je connaissais pas ce forum, mais ça a lair bien pourri !



J'ai entendu dire pis que pendre des administrateurs de ce lieu sinistre, en effet.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2013)

Lila a dit:


> j'aurai pas le temps de tout lire mais bon ...rien que la dernière page me fais dire que ça n'a guère changé ici...
> 
> bande de tafioles
> 
> ...



*MA BIIIIIIIIIIIIICHE!!!! VOUS ICI !!!!* :love::love:



Penetrator a dit:


> madame est en manque de chaleur humaine ?


Nico en a une grosse paire, oyster sized dick !


----------



## gKatarn (14 Novembre 2013)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *MA BIIIIIIIIIIIIICHE!!!! VOUS ICI !!!!* :love::love:



Oué, toi aussi tu te fais rare


----------



## Lila (15 Novembre 2013)

*I'm back fucking bastard...*

*BZH power*​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Novembre 2013)

moins fort, je suis pas encore réveillé à 100%


----------



## jugnin (15 Novembre 2013)

Lila a dit:


> *BZH power*​[



Késsidi le sudiste ?! Tu veux un bonnet rouge ?


----------



## Lila (15 Novembre 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> Késsidi le sudiste ?! Tu veux un bonnet rouge ?



 *Ma Doué béniguet*

bonnet rouge? ...j'ai.....mais sont gardés jours et nuits leurs satanés portique...

Et les seuls sudistes que je connais et reconnais sont Corses ou Basques......:love::love::love:



....putain c'est où que j'ai rangé ces toph de cassoulet......


----------



## dool (15 Novembre 2013)

Ah tiens ! Une odeur ! A défaut de lumière... je me suis arrêtée.


:love:


Et non, je ne répondrais pas à cette question. Je vieilli et ne saisi plus plus les perches aussi facilement, aussi belles soient-elles...... mais grrrrr gourmande !


----------



## gKatarn (15 Novembre 2013)

dool a dit:


> Ah tiens ! Une odeur !



C'est l'effet de ma poche ?  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est l'effet de ma poche ?  :love:



Il faut dire que vert comme ça, soit c'est bio, soit c'est millésimé ! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2013)

Millésimé


----------



## Lila (18 Novembre 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Millésimé



.......bouchonné un peu aussi !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2013)

Lila a dit:


> .......bouchonné un peu aussi !!!!!



De la pipiquette donc


----------



## Arlequin (18 Novembre 2013)

pipi quoi


----------



## Polo35230 (19 Novembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> pipi quoi


Kate... Peut-être?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2013)

Lila a dit:


> j'aurai pas le temps de tout lire mais bon ...rien que la dernière page me fais dire que ça n'a guère changé ici...
> 
> bande de tafioles
> 
> ...



C'est cadeau


----------



## Romuald (19 Novembre 2013)

Même pas en 3D !

Mais il fait quand même envie :miam:


----------



## Lila (19 Novembre 2013)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> De la pipiquette donc




....ou gazeux !!!! 

:hosto:


----------



## gKatarn (19 Novembre 2013)

Il n'y a pas de bulles dans ma poche 



/quoique... des microbulles pas évacuées à la remontée ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Novembre 2013)

GG Fab'Fab !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> /quoique... des microbulles pas évacuées à la remontée ?



Évite les Mentos alors 



petit_louis a dit:


> GG Fab'Fab !!!



Toi, si tu continues comme ça, on va t'envoyer Etchebest.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Novembre 2013)

Xbox One ou PS4 ?

Merci de motiver vos arguments.


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Xbox One ou PS4 ?
> 
> Merci de motiver vos arguments.



Ni l'un, ni l'autre, vu qu'apparemment il faut payer pour jouer ! :rateau:


----------



## ergu (25 Novembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Xbox One ou PS4 ?



Je ne sais pas, je n'y connais rien en foot.


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Novembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Xbox One ou PS4 ?
> 
> Merci de motiver vos arguments.



A dire vrai j'en ai pas grand chose à foutre de ces bécanes... mais si je devais choisir ce serait la PS4. Elle est à 100  de moins (merci l'absence de caméra à la con), plus performante (m'enfin pour ce que cela importe aujourd'hui...) et t'as quasiment le même catalogue que l'autre. Pour finir de l'achever, Microsoft ou comment retourner sa veste en trois leçons : Leçon 1 / Leçon 2 / Leçon 3

Petit bonus : Le côté obscur de la Forza


----------



## Lila (25 Novembre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> A dire vrai j'en ai pas grand chose à foutre de ces bécanes... :[/URL]




ça me rappelle la Gamezone


----------



## Lila (3 Décembre 2013)

_*...c'est mort putain iciiiii *_



...z'avez vieillis tous ou quoi bande de morts du cul !!!!!
...où sont passées ces sodomies littéraires, ces cunilingus philosophiques, ces étreintes torrides de cerveaux dérangés mais spacieux, ces envolés nologiques de repentis, ces tortures savantes orientales à souhait....

Putain on dirait une collectivité territoriale ici ....:afraid:


----------



## kisbizz (3 Décembre 2013)

on vieillit ma chère lila , on passe le flambeau


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Décembre 2013)

tu veux pas passer les plats à la place ?

Cdt...


----------



## kisbizz (3 Décembre 2013)

je suis navrée de t'annoncer que tu n'es pas prêt a dépasser la tare du premier échelon  ...



a suivre  ... ou pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Décembre 2013)

kisbizz a dit:


> on vieillit ma chère lila , on passe le flambeau



Ne le lâche pas tout de suite ! Sont fichus de mettre le feu à tout le forum


----------



## kisbizz (3 Décembre 2013)

j'ai d'autre chat a fouetter .... 
de vieux de 60 ans qui déclarent en avoir 50 sur ...  badoo  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h40 ----------




petit_louis a dit:


> tu veux pas passer les plats à la place ?
> 
> Cdt...




pfff   .. mon copain google et mon Taittinger rosé   me donnent un doute :

je dois choisir qui dans ton ton cdt ?


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2013)

Lila a dit:


> _*...c'est mort putain iciiiii *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Justement, les pétomanes du clavier d'antan s'adonnent maintenant sur FB soit à la publication de propagande du groupuscule EELV section Hérault soit a détailler la liste du père Noël de leur descendance soit meme a rien du tout depuis le fin fond des pyrénées.
Les réseaux sociaux ont tué cette partie du forum.
Pour l'autre partie les administrateurs s'en sont chargé.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pour l'autre partie les administrateurs s'en sont chargé.



Tu oublie aussi les bien-pensants, pisse-froid, pénibles et autres casses-coullies


----------



## Romuald (4 Décembre 2013)

Encore que les casse-couilles arrivent parfois à réveiller les pétomanes. Mais c'est de plus en plus rare, le nioube de combat n'est plus ce qu'il était.


----------



## kisbizz (4 Décembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> ...à la publication de propagande du groupuscule EELV section Hérault ...



EELV ?

keske c'est ?


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Décembre 2013)

Europe Écologie Les Verts (un obscure groupuscule politique plus doué dans le pugilat que dans les propositions d'idées sérieuses).


----------



## patlek (4 Décembre 2013)

Lila a dit:


> _*...c'est mort putain iciiiii *_




Pffff... on ne s' entend plus dormir.


----------



## Arlequin (4 Décembre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Europe Écologie Les Verts (un obscure groupuscule politique plus doué dans le pugilat que dans les propositions d'idées sérieuses).



une espèce de Horde Verte donc ?

:rateau:


----------



## Lila (4 Décembre 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu oublie aussi les bien-pensants, pisse-froid, pénibles et autres casses-coullies



....bon ceux-là je dis pas .....

...mais les zauuuuutres quoi !!!
Rendez-les nous !!!!

...d'ailleurs je me demande même si le ban existe encore...

PS : attention les verts là, le premier qui bougent je cassoulette les forums techniques sous un pseudo pseudo de nioub ....genre PATOCHMAN ou NUMBEROUANE....


----------



## ergu (4 Décembre 2013)

Lila a dit:


> .
> ...d'ailleurs je me demande même si le ban existe encore...



Le ?

Nan, je ne vois pas.


----------



## poildep (4 Décembre 2013)

Lila a dit:


> ...d'ailleurs je me demande même si le ban existe encore...


Attends, je fais un test.

&#8230;

*WEBO EST UN VRAIMENT UN EXCELLENT MODÉRATEUR, C'EST LE MEILLEUR DE TOUS, EN PLUS IL EST TRÈS GENTIL MAIS FAUT PAS NON PLUS LE PRENDRE POUR UN CON. MOI POILDEP, JE L'AIME BEAUCOUP CE WEBO !*

Pas sûr que ça marche. C'est une crème ce petit Suisse. Si j'avais gueulé il y a 2 mois 'DJ est un zoophile", là ça n'aurait pas raté.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Décembre 2013)

Une crème ouais. Mais une crème de facho. 

Bon alors où est-ce qu'on bannit&#8230;

Edit:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Décembre 2013)

Y'a un truc qui a changé...


----------



## poildep (5 Décembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bon alors où est-ce qu'on bannit


En tout cas tu sais encore où on édite.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Décembre 2013)

on peut compter ça comme un faux-pas de la part de WebO'?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Décembre 2013)

poildep a dit:


> *WEBO EST UN VRAIMENT UN EXCELLENT MODÉRATEUR, C'EST LE MEILLEUR DE TOUS, EN PLUS IL EST TRÈS GENTIL MAIS FAUT PAS NON PLUS LE PRENDRE POUR UN CON. MOI POILDEP, JE L'AIME BEAUCOUP CE WEBO !*



Euh... ça va se voir quand même 



poildep a dit:


> Si j'avais gueulé il y a 2 mois 'DJ est un zoophile", là ça n'aurait pas raté.


Oh, t'aurais même pu gueuler n'importe quoi, zou le ban


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2013)

Même sans gueuler, un petit "faux pas" et zou


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Décembre 2013)

Z'êtes vraiment que des gros cons qui font rien qu'à mettre de l'huile sur le feu et pis tout hein!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Décembre 2013)

c'est uniquement pour faire des braises !

ensuite on y glisse des patates ou tout autre aliment


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2013)

Des brochettes et une côte de boeuf. Et du rosé  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Décembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> c'est uniquement pour faire des braises !
> 
> ensuite on y glisse des patates ou tout autre aliment


Les patates c'est pas ce qui manque par ici.
Pis y'a aussi des andouilles.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Décembre 2013)

Surtout des andouilles


----------



## Lila (8 Décembre 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Surtout des andouilles



_*gna gna gna *_


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2013)

Quand on en appelle un, une dizaine débarque  Ce qui me fait dire qu'il serait d'ailleurs fort à propos de créer la Confrérie des Taste-Andouilles de France et de Navarre. La Belgique étant un producteur d'andouille de premier choix, je propose que TheBig soit reconnu comme le Père Andouille, sorte de sage protecteur des traditions locales.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Décembre 2013)

il faudra faire un banquet pour fêter ca !


----------



## silvio (9 Décembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> soit à la publication de propagande du groupuscule EELV section Hérault



Je veux faire pousser des Guéméné ou des Vire bio
Tu crois que je peux jouer de mes relations avec Rezba pour détourner le trafic de la 4 voies vers Nice ?


----------



## aCLR (9 Décembre 2013)

silvio a dit:


> Je veux faire pousser des Guéméné ou des Vire bio
> Tu crois que je peux jouer de mes relations avec Rezba pour détourner le trafic de la 4 voies vers Nice ?


Ça va douiller !

Ho ho ho


----------



## loustic (9 Décembre 2013)

"Je vous souhaite à tous de passer une soirée de nouvel an douillette."

Citation de Jean Douille, charcutier chasseur.


----------



## silvio (10 Décembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça va douiller !
> Ho ho ho





			
				Loustic a dit:
			
		

> "Je vous souhaite à tous de passer une soirée de nouvel an douillette."
> Citation de Jean Douille, charcutier chasseur.



C'est cette finesse gratuite et désintéressée qui me fait aimer la Horde


----------



## ergu (10 Décembre 2013)

silvio a dit:


> C'est cette finesse gratuite et désintéressée qui me fait aimer la Horde



La Horde est effectivement toujours plus fine - et ce, sans avoir perdu son SuperGrave intégré, ni sa capacité à accéder à chacun de ses composants individuellement.

De la à dire que la Horde est _Amazing..._


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Décembre 2013)

quelles furent les animations de la Horde pendant le Téléthon ?


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> quelles furent les animations de la Horde pendant le Téléthon ?



Je suis resté au lit tout le WE par solidarité.


----------



## gKatarn (10 Décembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> La Horde est effectivement toujours plus fine...


Euh, ça dépend des burgers, private joke inside 



petit_louis a dit:


> quelles furent les animations de la Horde pendant le Téléthon ?


Rien de particulier : LaHorde© est toujours animée 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h33 ----------

Sinon, j'ai fait de la plomberie dans la SdB.


----------



## Romuald (11 Décembre 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Sinon, j'ai fait de la plomberie dans la SdB.


T'avais une fuite ?


----------



## gKatarn (12 Décembre 2013)

Non, ma poche va bien


----------



## patlek (12 Décembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> quelles furent les animations de la Horde pendant le Téléthon ?



Tours de manège en poney.


----------



## Vin©ent (16 Décembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Tours de manège en poney.




Exactement...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Non, ma poche va bien



Soit la pression est beaucoup trop forte, soit le robinet trop sensible  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Décembre 2013)

La Horde,

Je souhaite organiser un diner de cons pour fêter le nouvel an.

Auriez vous une liste de nom à me soumettre ?

Gros Bisoux...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2013)

Ouais on à un xls avec tous les noms.

Mais faut coucher.


----------



## DocEvil (31 Décembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais on à un xls avec tous les noms.
> 
> Mais faut coucher.



Preum's.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Décembre 2013)

DocEvil a dit:


> Preum's.


 
ce membre junior a un sacré toupet !


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Décembre 2013)

Alors qu'une frange lui irait mieux, on ne cesse de lui répéter.


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2013)

Ou la raie au milieux.


----------



## DocEvil (31 Décembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Alors qu'une frange lui irait mieux, on ne cesse de lui répéter.





jpmiss a dit:


> Ou la raie au milieux.



Cunards.


----------



## gKatarn (31 Décembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais on à un xls avec tous les noms.



En fait, pas tous : y a pas assez de lignes dans Excel 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h48 ----------




bobbynountchak a dit:


> Alors qu'une frange lui irait mieux, on ne cesse de lui répéter.





jpmiss a dit:


> Ou la raie au milieux.



Ou une frange avec une raie ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Janvier 2014)

la Horde, vous faites une carte de fidélité pour nous récompenser de toutes ces questions que l'on vous a posées ?

ou un panier garnie ?

Formules de politesse banales...

Faut vous tutoyer ou le tutoiement c'est bon aussi ?
hein ma couille... Allez répond quoi...


----------



## gKatarn (13 Janvier 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> la Horde, vous faites une carte de fidélité pour nous récompenser de toutes ces questions que l'on vous a posées ?


Non.


petit_louis a dit:


> ou un panier garnie ?


Non plus. Surtout avec les morfales qui traînent ici...


petit_louis a dit:


> Faut vous *tutoyer* ou le *tutoiement* c'est bon aussi ?


Tutoyer, tutoiement... c'est kifkif hein


petit_louis a dit:


> hein ma couille...


Oh pas de familiarités hein.


petit_louis a dit:


> Allez répond quoi...


Done.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Janvier 2014)

ok..la vanne du tutoiement/vouvoiement qui tombe à plat...
les boules (insère ici la couleur qui te plait)
:rose:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Janvier 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> les boules (insère ici la couleur qui te plait)



Rouges les boules ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Janvier 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> la Horde, vous faites une carte de fidélité pour nous récompenser de toutes ces questions que l'on vous a posées ?


Faut voir.
Tourne toi.



petit_louis a dit:


> ou un panier garnie ?


Tourne toi



petit_louis a dit:


> Formules de politesse banales...
> 
> Faut vous tutoyer ou le tutoiement c'est bon aussi ?
> hein ma couille... Allez répond quoi...


Tourne toi (mais je préfère qu'on me vouvoie en allemand)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Janvier 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Faut voir.
> Tourne toi.
> 
> 
> ...



NON !!!


ch'te jure...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Janvier 2014)

Tourne toi quand même!


----------



## ergu (14 Janvier 2014)

_Mais tourn' toi,
tourn' toi bien bas
Car la Horde, ça n'plaisante pas

Oh tourn' toi
toun' toi comme ça
tu sais jamais, jamais ce qui t'arriv'ra
... d'te tourner comme ça.
_


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Janvier 2014)

Attention !!! 

je connais des modos, alors me poussez pas a bout !

:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> je connais des modos, alors me poussez pas a bout !



Lesquels, ceux qui en  font partie :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Janvier 2014)

degoupiller un trooper avec sa poche pleine ca peut être violent !


----------



## Arlequin (14 Janvier 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> degoupiller un trooper avec sa poche pleine ca peut être violent !



un mythe s'effondre donc

lorsque l'on dit "ça fouette" chez les modos, il ne s'agissait finalement pas de pratiques SM

:rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (14 Janvier 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> je connais des modos,



Moi aussi


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2014)

Pas moi.


----------



## gKatarn (14 Janvier 2014)

Oui, bien sur.


----------



## anntraxh (14 Janvier 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Attention !!!
> 
> je connais des modos
> 
> :hein:



Au sens biblique du terme ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Janvier 2014)

anntraxh a dit:


> Au sens biblique du terme ?



je veux !

si WebO' est verdâtre, c'est un peu grâce à moi ! 

:rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2014)

:mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Janvier 2014)

...ou pas !

:rose:


----------



## gKatarn (14 Janvier 2014)

/note : dire à Ouebo de ne pas bannir PL de ce fil. Enfin, pas tout de suite.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Janvier 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Attention !!!
> 
> je connais des modos, alors me poussez pas a bout !
> 
> :hein:



Ben on dirait que tu veux pas. pourtant la proposition de JP était claire : il était prêt à pousser bien au bout.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Janvier 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> /note : dire à Ouebo de ne pas bannir PL de ce fil. Enfin, pas tout de suite.



Je plussoie. Apparemment, il connaît la façon de te dégoupiller proprement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Janvier 2014)

et sinon ?
votre hiver se passe bien ?

car ici en Paris, il pleut tout le temps...

saleté de réchauffement climatique...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Janvier 2014)

La Horde,

Je pose des questions en rapport avec le Mac et personne répond !

Ca fait au moins...3 minutes que j'attend !

:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2014)

Est-ce que la Horde soigne les addictions à Internet, aux sites de jeu ou de cul et autres conneries dans le genre ?


----------



## ergu (24 Janvier 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Est-ce que la Horde soigne les addictions à Internet, aux sites de jeu ou de cul et autres conneries dans le genre ?



Oui.
Et par une méthode incroyable de simplicité et d'efficacité.

Il suffit de nous envoyer tout son argent.
Absolument tout.
Dans le mois qui suit, plus d'internet et donc, plus d'addiction.
Paf !

Merci qui ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Janvier 2014)

Kate


----------



## gKatarn (24 Janvier 2014)

/note à ergu : ne dis pas ça malheureux, on nous prendra pour une secte


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Janvier 2014)

Je l'savais...
:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Janvier 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Oui.
> Et par une méthode incroyable de simplicité et d'efficacité.
> 
> Il suffit de nous envoyer tout son argent.
> ...



Trop fort !


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Oui.
> Et par une méthode incroyable de simplicité et d'efficacité.
> 
> Il suffit de nous envoyer tout son argent.
> ...



Pour le virement, j'envoie mon RIB à iDuck en MP...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Janvier 2014)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour le virement, j'envoie mon RIB à iDuck en MP...



OK. Mais j'encaisse le fric et je le garde.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> OK. Mais j'encaisse le fric et je le garde.



T'as pas compris. C'est toi qui doit envoyer le fric.








Même celui planqué dans la soupière...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Janvier 2014)

Et tomber le futal.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Janvier 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et tomber le futal.



Je ne mange pas de ce pain là.

Et je me fais déjà assez mettre par d'autres biais, qui n'ont rien à voir avec ce forum : je ne juge pas utile d'en remettre une couche.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne mange pas de ce pain là.
> 
> Et je me fais déjà assez mettre par d'autres biais, qui n'ont rien à voir avec ce forum : je ne juge pas utile d'en remettre une couche.



la couche de la Horde, c'est la chantilly sur le Viennois, c'est la crème dans le café...


----------



## dool (25 Janvier 2014)

Ouais enfin je connais un vieux de la Horde pour qui c'est le café dans la couche...mais je m'égare peut-être.....


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2014)

Qui est vieux ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Janvier 2014)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> la couche de la Horde, c'est la chantilly sur le Viennois, c'est la crème dans le café...



C'est plutôt de vaseline dont j'ai besoin. De grandes quantités.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Janvier 2014)

LaHorde© préfère la qualité à la quantité. 














Quoique...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est plutôt de vaseline dont j'ai besoin. De grandes quantités.



C'est toi qui vois...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Janvier 2014)

c'est un peut être un chien fou de surfer ?

j'ai vu ça dans Point Break...ou Charlie's Angel 2...je sais plus

:rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Janvier 2014)

Évidemment dès que je parle Culture...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2014)

Ben, comment dire... Charlie's Angel 2, d'un point de vue culturel... C'est un peu faible non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Janvier 2014)

non!
elles sont bonnes les actrices je trouve !

:rose:


----------



## silvio (28 Janvier 2014)

il a pas tort .. alors que dans Point Break, les planches .... bahhhh 



gKatarn a dit:


> Quoique...



tu m'enlèves le mot de la bouche ... enfin j'me comprends

iDuck, j'ai vu un modèle familial chez Carrouf au rayon Poney


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Février 2014)

la horde,

je n'ai vu aucun de vos représentants dans les tribunes ou PIRE, sur la piste, hier à Sochi

est-ce normal ?

Cdt...


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Février 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> la horde,
> 
> je n'ai vu aucun de vos représentants dans les tribunes ou PIRE, sur la piste, hier à Sochi
> 
> ...



Je crois que la horde est dans l'ombre derrière Poutine...
Mais, chhht, faut pas le crier trop fort.




Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est parce qu'on ourdit.



Ouais c'est ça, ils ourdissent...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> la horde,
> 
> je n'ai vu aucun de vos représentants dans les tribunes ou PIRE, sur la piste, hier à Sochi
> 
> ...


C'est parce qu'on ourdit.


----------



## aCLR (8 Février 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ouais c'est ça, ils ourdissent...



Et on n'est pas les seuls !

Regarde le dev' de macg.co


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Février 2014)

Étrange tout de même...
y'en pas un par chez vous qui porte une combinaison de ski en permanence ?

​


----------



## gKatarn (8 Février 2014)

Non :!:


----------



## patlek (8 Février 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Étrange tout de même...
> y'en pas un par chez vous qui porte une combinaison de ski en permanence ?
> 
> ​



Ils ne font pas du ski, ils font du poney.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Février 2014)

Aussi.


----------



## ergu (8 Février 2014)

Mais fermez-moi donc ce bouge, bordel !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Février 2014)

patlek a dit:


> Ils ne font pas du ski, ils font du poney.


il est goofy ou regular le poney ?
n'hesitez pas a argumenter votre réponse.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Février 2014)

C'est la saison du curling et donc forcément l'Equipe de la Horde© a repris les compétitions. :love:


----------



## silvio (19 Février 2014)

oui parce que bon, poney, c'était pas possible  ....
c'est pas la saison ...

quoiqu'il me semble avoir aperçu des calèches ... enfin le modèle caucasien ....


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Février 2014)

Non. C'était des corbillards.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2014)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est la saison du curling et donc forcément l'Equipe de la Horde© a repris les compétitions. :love:



Il est certain que dès qu'il est question d'en faire bouger une sans faire bouger les autres, ils sont les meilleurs ! Il faut savoir se servir du balai correctement


----------



## Romuald (20 Février 2014)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est la saison du curling et donc forcément l'Equipe de la Horde© a repris les compétitions. :love:


Vi, mais c'est pas le bon fil :style:

Souvenirs, souvenirs... :love:


----------



## aCLR (20 Février 2014)

[youtube]daC9lfrfcTE[/youtube]


----------



## gKatarn (23 Février 2014)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est la saison du curling et donc forcément l'Equipe de la Horde© a repris les compétitions. :love:



Oué


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Février 2014)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est la saison du curling et donc forcément l'Equipe de la Horde© a repris les compétitions. :love:



*elle n'y comprend pas grand chose...*:rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mars 2014)

La Horde,

suite à la coupure des forums de MacG, j'ai passé une journée assez pénible.
en effet j'ai dû bosser POUR DE VRAI, parler à des humains EN VRAI...

bref, tu peux pas test 

as-tu une assurance pour me rembourser les préjudices moraux ?

Cdt...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2014)

Non : LaHorde© est assurée pour elle-même, pas pour les feignasses


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mars 2014)

Je 
te
hais !

Sinon, j'ai envoyé mon bulletin d'adhésion chez vous et je n'ai toujours pas eu de retour...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mars 2014)

Les adhésions, c'est Onc' Patoch qui traite. Vu qu'il ne se connecte pas bcp, ça prend du temps...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Mars 2014)

on touche de l'estomac les limites de l'artisanat !


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mars 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> on touche de l'estomac les limites de l'artisanat !


En l'occurrence, l'artisan est corse. Ceci explique cela.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Mars 2014)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> En l'occurrence, l'artisan est corse. Ceci explique cela.


Hééééééé voilààààààà!!!!
On se connecte pas pendant 4 mois,
on revient plein de bonnes intentions, 
et qu'est-ce qu'on lit ? Hmmm ?...
Sous entendus vaseux et poncifs éculés!
Pfffff.... Ça donne envie de revenir, ça!
Allez, à dans 4 mois.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Mars 2014)

ah bah bravo !!!


----------



## Arlequin (8 Mars 2014)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hééééééé voilààààààà!!!!
> On se connecte pas pendant 4 mois,
> on revient plein de bonnes intentions,
> et qu'est-ce qu'on lit ? Hmmm ?...
> ...



Éculé toi même 

Feignasse oui


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Mars 2014)

enocre un brav' 'tit gars broyé par les méandres de la bureaucratie 

mais je ne resterais pas là sans rien faire !!!
:hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Avril 2014)

Bon, ils en sont où la Horde avec leur remaniement dictatoriel ?

En plus y'a dû avoir un problème avec mon chèque de cotisation, je suis débité plein de fois

:hein:


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2014)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hééééééé voilààààààà!!!!
> On se connecte pas pendant 4 mois,
> on revient plein de bonnes intentions,
> et qu'est-ce qu'on lit ? Hmmm ?...
> ...



j'ai l'impression d'être à la maison* 


* je vais pas trop dire du mal des corses, parce que ma copine étant corse je risque d'avoir des problèmes :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Avril 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bon, ils en sont où la Horde avec leur remaniement dictatoriel ?



Euh, tu n'es toujours pas nominé :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2014)

Et on a paumé le pal, faut en tailler un autre.


----------



## dool (26 Avril 2014)

Il faut tailler quelquechose ???!!


----------



## tirhum (26 Avril 2014)

Un pieu.


----------



## dool (26 Avril 2014)

Ah ?! Bon je m'en retourne alors.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Avril 2014)

Oui, retourne toi


----------



## dool (27 Avril 2014)

Ca, tu vois ?! C'est le pompom !


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2014)

dool a dit:


> Ca, tu vois ?! C'est le pompom !



[YOUTUBE]K-D7Dy_bEZ0[/YOUTUBE]

(je suis déjà très loin)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Avril 2014)

cours mackie cours...

:hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mai 2014)

gKat...ou la Horde c'est selon...

bientôt l'été :  conseils pour s'habiller ? Des restos pas her ? des techniques de drague ? (a m'envoyer sous plis discret).

voilà....beaucoup de questions mais il faut bien que je rentabilise mon abonnement chez vous.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> gKat...ou la Horde c'est selon...
> 
> bientôt l'été :  conseils pour s'habiller ? Des restos pas her ? des techniques de drague ? (a m'envoyer sous plis discret).
> 
> voilà....beaucoup de questions mais il faut bien que je rentabilise mon abonnement chez vous.



Pour les techniques de drague, tu peux aussi demander à moustilou.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> bientôt l'été :  conseils pour s'habiller ?


Oui : _élégance_ ou _élégance_.



petit_louis a dit:


> Des restos pas her ?


Non, LaHorde© ne fréquente pas ces bouges, nous avons un standing à assumer.



petit_louis a dit:


> des techniques de drague ? (a m'envoyer sous plis discret).


Pas de techniques particulières, c'est inné chez LaHorde© bien que chacun ait son style (la mèche CharmantInside© de Fab_le_bogosse, l'oeil attendri de bobby attiré par l'appeau, les vannes capillotractées de ponk Ergu, etc... )



petit_louis a dit:


> voilà....beaucoup de questions mais il faut bien que je rentabilise mon abonnement chez vous.


/mode résiliation abonnement petit_louis. Motif : abuse :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Mai 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode résiliation abonnement petit_louis. Motif : abuse :mouais:



ah mince ca c'est vu...


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Juin 2014)

C'est le bordel ! 

UL.............................................UL

..................OS, OS, os

UL


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est le bordel !
> 
> UL.............................................UL
> 
> ...



Il manque UL dans un coin.

Et à part ça ?


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Juin 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Et à part ça ?



C'est le bordel, je l'ai dit


----------



## legritch (11 Juin 2014)

Il est où C0rentin?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Il est où C0rentin?



DTC


----------



## Romuald (11 Juin 2014)

Je te trouve bien vulgaire depuis que tu as changé de pseudo


----------



## legritch (11 Juin 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> DTC



J'ai regardé et je n'ai pas trouvé :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h47 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Je te trouve bien vulgaire depuis que tu as changé de pseudo


C'est plus viril alors il se lâche


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Je te trouve bien vulgaire depuis que tu as changé de pseudo



C'est la réponse classique quand on pose une question commençant par où. 

Sinon, je peux te le faire en japonais :

&#12354;&#12394;&#12383;&#12398;&#12362;&#23611;&#12395;
Anata no o shiri ni

C'est tout de suite plus classe, non ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h46 ----------




legritch a dit:


> J'ai regardé et je n'ai pas trouvé :rose:



Pour répondre plus sérieusement à ta question, j'ai l'impression qu'il est parti.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juin 2014)

Comment on dit soupière en japs?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Comment on dit soupière en japs?



&#33995;&#20184;&#12365;&#12398;&#28145;&#30399;
Futa-tsuki no fukazara

(Suffit de demander à monsieur Google)

Mais ça fait un bail que la soupière s'est fait hara kiri.


----------



## Vin©ent (11 Juin 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Je te trouve bien vulgaire depuis que tu as changé de pseudo



Alors que d'autres dans le même cas ont toujours la Grande Classe...


----------



## aCLR (11 Juin 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> WebOliver a dit:
> 
> 
> > Comment on dit soupière en japs?
> ...



Z'ont pas plus simple ?!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Z'ont pas plus simple ?!



Il faut croire que non.

En même temps, c'est la traduction du sieur Google et le dictionnaire que j'ai installé sur mon iPhone ne connaît pas ce mot. Si ça se trouve, cet objet est totalement inconnu de nos amis japonais.


----------



## aCLR (11 Juin 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Il faut croire que non.
> 
> En même temps, c'est la traduction du sieur Google et le dictionnaire que j'ai installé sur mon iPhone ne connaît pas ce mot. Si ça se trouve, cet objet est totalement inconnu de nos amis japonais.



C'est vrai qu'on y croise plus volontiers des T&#299;potto* 




* théières


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Juin 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'on y croise plus volontiers des T&#299;potto



Ah, j'avais lu des tipopo... 

À part ça à c't heure, c'est plus le bordel, j'ai un don, c'est auto réparé... 

C'rayab'

Mais j'fais méf, ça peut revenir...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Juin 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ah, j'avais lu des tipopo...
> 
> À part ça à c't heure, c'est plus le bordel, j'ai un don, c'est auto réparé...
> 
> ...



a moins que ca soit bloqué par les grèves


----------



## flotow (11 Juin 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Mais ça fait un bail que la soupière s'est fait hara kiri.



Comme le cochon-tirelire quoi


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> &#33995;&#20184;&#12365;&#12398;&#28145;&#30399;
> Futa-tsuki no fukazara
> 
> (Suffit de demander à monsieur Google)
> ...



Et on va te croire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juin 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et on va te croire.



Mais tu peux.

Mon truc maintenant c'est les tasses à thé (en céramique japonaise bien sûr).


----------



## flotow (12 Juin 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Mon truc maintenant c'est les tasses à thé (en céramique japonaise bien sûr).


Il ne manque plus qu'un deuxième bec pour avoir maigre et gras alors


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juin 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Mais tu peux.
> 
> Mon truc maintenant c'est les tasses à thé (en céramique japonaise bien sûr).



AU moins, c'est plus facile à trimbaler qu'une soupière


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Mais tu peux.
> 
> Mon truc maintenant c'est les tasses à thé (en céramique japonaise bien sûr).



C'est tout de même moins protecteur par manque de couvercle. Et sinon question place, pas trop à l'étroit ? Besoin d'un pied de biche, de graisse de canard ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2014)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est tout de même moins protecteur par manque de couvercle. Et sinon question place, pas trop à l'étroit ? Besoin d'un pied de biche, de graisse de canard ?



Pas la peine d'essayer d'y rentrer.


----------



## aCLR (29 Juillet 2014)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Juillet 2014)

de la graisse de canard bleue !



AU BUCHER !!!


----------



## flotow (29 Juillet 2014)

C'est un canard royal


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2014)

Rien ne vaut le sang bleue


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Juillet 2014)

c'te repère de gauchiste à La Horde !


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juillet 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> c'te repère de gauchiste à La Horde !



:mouais:


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juillet 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> c'te repère de gauchiste à La Horde !



*On ne saurait mieux dire...*


----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2014)

Qu'on lui coupe la tête !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Juillet 2014)

ah bah non...

je mange/bois comment après ?!

ce Accélère...aucun sens pratique...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juillet 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> c'te repère de gauchiste à La Horde !





WebOliver a dit:


> :mouais:



Pareil que Ouèbo


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pareil que Ouèbo



On n'est pas des clones, quoi !?


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (6 Août 2014)

Faut pas décloner, non plus...


----------

